# 2010 Adelaide and Mildura Xmas Case Swap



## jonocarroll (5/8/10)

_Do you live in or around Adelaide?
Do you like making beer?
You like meeting other brewers?_

Maybe you'll be interested in having a *2010 AHB Xmas Case Swap*! :beer: 

For those of you who are uninitiated (or haven't seen the various other case swap threads) the general idea is as follows: 

- 25 people each brew up a case worth of beer (24 long necks, around the size of a 'single batch') - preferably something you're proud of

- you bring your case of beers (plus any samplers you want to share around and consume on the night... or a keg) along to a BBQ at a venue yet to be decided (usually someone's ample backyard)

- the beers are distributed amongst the cases, such that everyone gets a mixed case containing one of each of the 24 other beers

- a great night ensues

- ???

- profit!

- over the following x days/weeks/hours you get to taste some of the best efforts of 24 of your fellow brewers, and (if you wish) provide tasting notes or feedback to them in a yet-to-be-created thread here on AHB, which may lead to praise, discussions, posting of the recipe, etc.

Historically, these are pretty great nights. You get to meet a lot of the local brewers, catch up with the ones you already know, taste some awesome beers and food, and if all goes well enough, catch some sleep on the couch/floor/dog's blanket.

This will be an AHB organised event. I am not the 'owner' of this event, just the instigator, and as such I will have no veto power in making decisions. All decisions regarding this event will be made publicly by those wishing to host/attend/participate via this thread. While all aspects are up for debate, I would personally like to encourage the following;

- that this event be open and inviting to all brewers (be they K&K/BIAB/AG/etc) with a sensible amount of "plus-one" guests,
- that people attempt to the best of their ability to submit a brew that they are proud of (i.e. no unfinished, untasted, or unpleasant-to-the-brewer-who-made-it beers),
- that if people are attending and drinking, that they arrange alternative arrangements to driving themselves (i.e. get dropped off/picked up, catch a taxi/bus, stay the night, drink less (  )),
- that this thread be kept more-or-less on topic (I will be requesting moderation if it gets way too far off-track).

These events have been run many times by other people, so the usual topics are bound to come up along with the important stuff like the date, time, and venue. These include:

- Longnecks or stubbies?
- Glass or plastic?
- Theme or no theme?
- North or South?
- Official or unofficial Label Contest?

Hopefully each of these can be dealt with simply and politely.

I'm not currently sure what the best way to keep track of participants is, but for now, how about a simple list: Copy and paste the list into a reply and add your username if you would like to attend (all subject to dates/availability/location/etc at this point).



Cheers everyone!!!


Interested in Attending:
--------------------------
1. QuantumBrewer
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 
...


----------



## raven19 (5/8/10)

Sign me up. A great way to try new beers from fellow brewers. :icon_cheers: 

Interested in Attending:
--------------------------
1. QuantumBrewer
2. raven19
3. 
4. 
5. 
...


----------



## Effect (5/8/10)

Interested in Attending:
--------------------------
1. QuantumBrewer
2. raven19
3. Phillip
4. 
5. 
...


----------



## Kieren (5/8/10)

Sounds like super fun.

I'm in Adelaide every second weekend, if it falls on a weekend I'm in town, I'll be keen.

1. QuantumBrewer
2. raven19
3. Phillip
4. Kieren (date dependent)
5. 
6.
7.
8.


----------



## pants (5/8/10)

1. QuantumBrewer
2. raven19
3. Phillip
4. Kieren (date dependent)
5. pants
6.
7.
8.


----------



## Hatchy (6/8/10)

1. QuantumBrewer
2. raven19
3. Phillip
4. Kieren (date dependent)
5. pants
6.Hatchy
7.
8.

I had a beer at brewboys with Jayse tonight & he sounded keen, if there was a way to type in pencil I'd pencil his name in here.

I also suggested to Mrs Hatchy that we could potentially have 25 brewers drinking here 1 day/night/morning over summer. If she didn't say no then that's a yes right?

Kieren, are yr weekends 6/11, 20/11, 4/12 & 18/12?

I'd suggest having this event on a weekend when he's in town so we all get to drink his beer.

I think 4/12 is the Adelaide test weekend so that one may be best avoided assuming that there's several brewers who like cricket.


----------



## Kieren (6/8/10)

1. QuantumBrewer
2. raven19
3. Phillip
4. Kieren (date dependent)
5. pants
6.Hatchy
7.
8.



Hatchy said:


> Kieren, are yr weekends 6/11, 20/11, 4/12 & 18/12?
> 
> I'd suggest having this event on a weekend when he's in town so we all get to drink his beer.
> 
> I think 4/12 is the Adelaide test weekend so that one may be best avoided assuming that there's several brewers who like cricket.




Yep, those weekends I'm in town and every second to and from those dates.

Do you reckon you can fit 25 people at your place, Hatchy?


----------



## Hatchy (6/8/10)

Yep. Easy. Would have to do a pretty thorough tidy up to get rid of the rubbish that's everywhere but if tidy we can do it easy. As long as it's not 25 fat dudes. I'm pretty sure we can find a better venue but if not my place will do.


----------



## drsmurto (6/8/10)

1. QuantumBrewer
2. raven19
3. Phillip
4. Kieren (date dependent)
5. pants
6.Hatchy
7. DrSmurto
8.


----------



## raven19 (6/8/10)

Hatchy said:


> Yep. Easy. Would have to do a pretty thorough tidy up to get rid of the rubbish that's everywhere but if tidy we can do it easy. As long as it's not 25 fat dudes. I'm pretty sure we can find a better venue but if not my place will do.



Tis a slippery slope, and Hatchy is sliding fast to the dark side!  B) 

Re: OP - can I put forth my vote for glass longnecks (stubbies dont concern me that much) for the swap beer (rather than PETs).


----------



## glaab (6/8/10)

raven19 said:


> Re: OP - can I put forth my vote for glass longnecks (stubbies dont concern me that much) for the swap beer (rather than PETs).


+1 on the glass/ no PETs

Sounds like a good chance to meet a few of the guys, I'm in but might also depend if I'm away working at the time. Where you at Hatchy? Maybe I shoulda startd a new column for fat dudes :unsure: 

1. QuantumBrewer
2. raven19
3. Phillip
4. Kieren (date dependent)
5. pants
6. Hatchy
7. DrSmurto
8. Glaab
9.
10.
11.


----------



## jonocarroll (6/8/10)

Good to see a warm response so far, and even a consideration of venue.



raven19 said:


> Re: OP - can I put forth my vote for glass longnecks (stubbies dont concern me that much) for the swap beer (rather than PETs).





glaab said:


> +1 on the glass/ no PETs


This is my opinion also. Glass longnecks are (in my opinion) the most suitable. I'm sure if someone is short on stock that I and/or fellow brewers can help them out. I only mentioned it in case it was an issue for anyone.

With a few people on the list now - how about discussing whether or not we want a theme? I'm thinking there's enough diversity between brewers these days that forgoing a specific theme will result in wonderful variety, so I'm all for people bringing whichever beer they choose - Corona clones to RISs.

As for dates, it's good to book these things in early to avoid the xmas rush of work functions, so how about a Saturday night somewhere between early November and early December? This is of course dependent on availability of hosts, but the two go hand in hand.


----------



## Hatchy (6/8/10)

raven19 said:


> Tis a slippery slope, and Hatchy is sliding fast to the dark side!  B)
> 
> Re: OP - can I put forth my vote for glass longnecks (stubbies dont concern me that much) for the swap beer (rather than PETs).



Yr a bad influence on me mate.

I've got 2 stacks of cartons of coopers longnecks which last night reached the ceiling, that doesn't include the full ones. Anyone who needs some bottles feel free to send me a PM. I'm at Marleston, just of Richmond rd, the central location is the main benefit of my place, not the acres of room.

Any of the weekends that Kieren is in town work for me.


----------



## raven19 (6/8/10)

If we could avoid the Adelaide Test Match weekend, and do the 'swap' after 6pm that would suit me ideally (due to daytime sport commitments).

Happy to have no theme, unless you want to make it a fancy dress party?  

And no pink appendages. h34r:


----------



## Hatchy (6/8/10)

I agree with the Adelaide test weekend & I'm happy with after 6.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (6/8/10)

Would it be OK for a couple of ring-ins from Mildura to be in the swap?


----------



## groucho (6/8/10)

1. QuantumBrewer
2. raven19
3. Phillip
4. Kieren (date dependent)
5. pants
6. Hatchy
7. DrSmurto
8. Glaab
9. groucho
10.
11.
12.
13.


----------



## Kieren (6/8/10)

mayor of mildura said:


> Would it be OK for a couple of ring-ins from Mildura to be in the swap?



Can't see why not, if they accept me from Whyalla. Unless they're all big city snobs


----------



## drsmurto (6/8/10)

mayor of mildura said:


> Would it be OK for a couple of ring-ins from Mildura to be in the swap?



If this hillbilly is taking part i don't see why not.


----------



## Hatchy (6/8/10)

mayor of mildura said:


> Would it be OK for a couple of ring-ins from Mildura to be in the swap?



In or around Adelaide it says right? I'd imagine the extent of "around Adelaide" would mean as far as yr willing to travel to get to Adelaide.


----------



## jonocarroll (6/8/10)

mayor of mildura said:


> Would it be OK for a couple of ring-ins from Mildura to be in the swap?


I say if you can get here, you're welcome.



Kieren said:


> Can't see why not, if they accept me from Whyalla. Unless they're all big city snobs


Big city? Adelaide? :lol: 



Hatchy said:


> In or around Adelaide it says right? I'd imagine the extent of "around Adelaide" would mean as far as yr willing to travel to get to Adelaide.


I did consider calling it the 'South Australian' case swap, but I figured you proper non-city folk were statistical outliers. I specifically added the 'around' part to make up for it. I see no problem with some Mildurans coming along. Hell, Queenslanders can probably come too... but they have to walk.


----------



## Kieren (6/8/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Big city? Adelaide? :lol:



He, he


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (6/8/10)

Sweet. Hillbilly's! Count me in then. I'll bring my banjo. as long as it's not on the Adelaide test weekend. 



FWIW My preference would be for early november. 



1. QuantumBrewer
2. raven19
3. Phillip
4. Kieren (date dependent)
5. pants
6. Hatchy
7. DrSmurto
8. Glaab
9. groucho
10. mayor of Mildura (date dependent)
11.
12.
13.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (6/8/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> I did consider calling it the 'South Australian' case swap, but I figured you proper non-city folk were statistical outliers. I specifically added the 'around' part to make up for it. I see no problem with some Mildurans coming along. Hell, Queenslanders can probably come too... but they have to walk.



I'm a queenslander (i only live in MIldura). Hope this doesn't change anything. According to google maps if I had to walk it would take 3 days and 5 hours!


----------



## technoicon (6/8/10)

I'm in to then, from mildura to.

1. QuantumBrewer
2. raven19
3. Phillip
4. Kieren (date dependent)
5. pants
6. Hatchy
7. DrSmurto
8. Glaab
9. groucho
10. mayor of Mildura (date dependent)
11. awesome fury (date dependent)
12.
13.


----------



## raven19 (6/8/10)

It is great to see some new names on the list so far. Exciting times here is little old SA.


----------



## Kieren (6/8/10)

So is there usually a style or theme brew people stick to? Or is it an open slather?

Suggestions - Saison, 10min IPA, belgian blonde?


----------



## Hatchy (6/8/10)

mayor of mildura said:


> I'm a queenslander (i only live in MIldura). Hope this doesn't change anything. According to google maps if I had to walk it would take 3 days and 5 hours!



Well that's handy. Better than walking from Cairns.


----------



## Gopha (6/8/10)

I have been convinced to give it a go, I will have to rustle up some long necks and plan a brew - Cheers

1. QuantumBrewer
2. raven19
3. Phillip
4. Kieren (date dependent)
5. pants
6. Hatchy
7. DrSmurto
8. Glaab
9. groucho
10. mayor of Mildura (date dependent)
11. awesome fury (date dependent)
12. Gopha


----------



## Effect (6/8/10)

I would like to hope that this would kick off at lunch time and go late in the night. Allows everyone with other commitments to come for some part of the day.

I think whoever hosts the swap may need to take into consideration some people wanting to stay the night...especially if people will be coming from some way away.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## jonocarroll (6/8/10)

Very pleased to see a few new names on the list. Tell your friends!



Kieren said:


> So is there usually a style or theme brew people stick to? Or is it an open slather?
> 
> Suggestions - Saison, 10min IPA, belgian blonde?


My opinion is as above (and now below):



QuantumBrewer said:


> I'm thinking there's enough diversity between brewers these days that forgoing a specific theme will result in wonderful variety, so I'm all for people bringing whichever beer they choose - Corona clones to RISs.


While a very specific theme gives people a chance to challenge themselves and compete, it also means 24 of the 'same' beer in each case.



Phillip said:


> I would like to hope that this would kick off at lunch time and go late in the night. Allows everyone with other commitments to come for some part of the day.
> 
> I think whoever hosts the swap may need to take into consideration some people wanting to stay the night...especially if people will be coming from some way away.


I would also like to see it go this way. In fact, I will go as far as actually hoping as such, rather than just liking to hope. Now that's commitment!!!  

... just adding room for people. Hurry - places are limited!

Interested in Attending:
--------------------------
1. QuantumBrewer
2. raven19
3. Phillip
4. Kieren (date dependent)
5. pants
6. Hatchy
7. DrSmurto
8. Glaab
9. groucho
10. mayor of Mildura (date dependent)
11. awesome fury (date dependent)
12. Gopha
13. 
14. 
15.
16.
17.
18.


----------



## Rustyc30 (6/8/10)

Will throw my hat in the ring as well. As long as nothing major changes and i'm still in the state for work i'll be there with kegs on. 

Interested in Attending:
--------------------------
1. QuantumBrewer
2. raven19
3. Phillip
4. Kieren (date dependent)
5. pants
6. Hatchy
7. DrSmurto
8. Glaab
9. groucho
10. mayor of Mildura (date dependent)
11. awesome fury (date dependent)
12. Gopha
13. Rustyc
14. 
15.
16.
17.
18.


----------



## pants (6/8/10)

How's this for a theme: 25 interpretations of a very popular (locally-developed) Amarillo-powered golden ale? ;-)


----------



## TonyC (6/8/10)

About time i became sociable



1. QuantumBrewer
2. raven19
3. Phillip
4. Kieren (date dependent)
5. pants
6. Hatchy
7. DrSmurto
8. Glaab
9. groucho
10. mayor of Mildura (date dependent)
11. awesome fury (date dependent)
12. Gopha
13. Rustyc
14. TonyC (date dependent)
15.
16.
17.
18.


----------



## RussTaylor (6/8/10)

1. QuantumBrewer
2. raven19
3. Phillip
4. Kieren (date dependent)
5. pants
6. Hatchy
7. DrSmurto
8. Glaab
9. groucho
10. mayor of Mildura (date dependent)
11. awesome fury (date dependent)
12. Gopha
13. Rustyc
14. TonyC (date dependent)
15. RussTaylor
16.
17.
18.


----------



## Goofinder (6/8/10)

1. QuantumBrewer
2. raven19
3. Phillip
4. Kieren (date dependent)
5. pants
6. Hatchy
7. DrSmurto
8. Glaab
9. groucho
10. mayor of Mildura (date dependent)
11. awesome fury (date dependent)
12. Gopha
13. Rustyc
14. TonyC (date dependent)
15. RussTaylor
16. Goofinder
17.
18.

Filling up quickly...


----------



## jonocarroll (6/8/10)

Goofinder said:


> Filling up quickly...


Indeed. Great to see such enthusiasm.

Now, the question is - once this is full do we;

1. start a backup list (there will inevitably be dropouts for one reason or another)?
2. up the number of longnecks in a case (I would personally like to keep it in the 'standard single batch' range)?
3. change to stubbies?
4. (personal favourite) stick with 24 longnecks but randomise the individual beers in each case from the pool... i.e. each get 24 out of a possible (say) 30 beers at random? a.k.a. Lucky Dip.

The last option will also mean we don't have to worry about how many people end up on the list.


----------



## Effect (6/8/10)

1. start a backup list (there will inevitably be dropouts for one reason or another)? yes
2. up the number of longnecks in a case (I would personally like to keep it in the 'standard single batch' range)? no
3. change to stubbies? no
4. (personal favourite) stick with 24 longnecks but randomise the individual beers in each case from the pool... i.e. each get 24 out of a possible (say) 30 beers at random? a.k.a. Lucky Dip. no

Just my opinion (I like being able to voice it without it being deleted). 

As far as theme goes, I like the idea of not having one. Just let people brew what they can. 

Cheers
Phil


----------



## A3k (7/8/10)

Gee this is filling up quick.
count me in.

1. QuantumBrewer
2. raven19
3. Phillip
4. Kieren (date dependent)
5. pants
6. Hatchy
7. DrSmurto
8. Glaab
9. groucho
10. mayor of Mildura (date dependent)
11. awesome fury (date dependent)
12. Gopha
13. Rustyc
14. TonyC (date dependent)
15. RussTaylor
16. Goofinder
17. A3k
18.


----------



## pokolbinguy (7/8/10)

Sounds good and should get brewing arse up and running...has been way too long to between brews and if I get 20+ other beers out of it then its a bonus.

I suggest we stick to 26ish people...can't remember but two milk crates hold something like 13 largies and 26 largies = 2 milk crates = a normal brew (19.5L).....case swaps back home in the hunter have been limited to this number and worked well.

A theme is fun...BUT you have to think that chances are others wont like that theme...a good tried and tested thems is "brew your best beer"...something you are happy with and can replicate...I dont really want to get 25 bottles of experiments unless that is the theme...get what I mean??

Anywhooo lets doo it...I need to brew some beer!!!

1. QuantumBrewer
2. raven19
3. Phillip
4. Kieren (date dependent)
5. pants
6. Hatchy
7. DrSmurto
8. Glaab
9. groucho
10. mayor of Mildura (date dependent)
11. awesome fury (date dependent)
12. Gopha
13. Rustyc
14. TonyC (date dependent)
15. RussTaylor
16. Goofinder
17. A3k
18.Pok

P.S I will need to get some long necks from someone so if anyone has a spare set let me know.


----------



## Frank (7/8/10)

1. QuantumBrewer
2. raven19
3. Phillip
4. Kieren (date dependent)
5. pants
6. Hatchy
7. DrSmurto
8. Glaab
9. groucho
10. mayor of Mildura (date dependent)
11. awesome fury (date dependent)
12. Gopha
13. Rustyc
14. TonyC (date dependent)
15. RussTaylor
16. Goofinder
17. A3k
18.Pok
19. Boston
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.


----------



## Gopha (7/8/10)

Hatchy said:


> Yr a bad influence on me mate.
> 
> I've got 2 stacks of cartons of coopers longnecks which last night reached the ceiling, that doesn't include the full ones. Anyone who needs some bottles feel free to send me a PM. I'm at Marleston, just of Richmond rd, the central location is the main benefit of my place, not the acres of room.
> 
> Any of the weekends that Kieren is in town work for me.



PM sent


----------



## Kieren (7/8/10)

Phillip said:


> 1. start a backup list (there will inevitably be dropouts for one reason or another)? yes
> 2. up the number of longnecks in a case (I would personally like to keep it in the 'standard single batch' range)? no
> 3. change to stubbies? no
> 4. (personal favourite) stick with 24 longnecks but randomise the individual beers in each case from the pool... i.e. each get 24 out of a possible (say) 30 beers at random? a.k.a. Lucky Dip. no
> ...


 +1 to all


----------



## np1962 (7/8/10)

1. QuantumBrewer
2. raven19
3. Phillip
4. Kieren (date dependent)
5. pants
6. Hatchy
7. DrSmurto
8. Glaab
9. groucho
10. mayor of Mildura (date dependent)
11. awesome fury (date dependent)
12. Gopha
13. Rustyc
14. TonyC (date dependent)
15. RussTaylor
16. Goofinder
17. A3k
18.Pok
19. Boston
20.NigeP62
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
Lots of brewers on the list I have yet to meet.
Agree with Phillip regards numbers and theme.


----------



## KHB (7/8/10)

1. QuantumBrewer
2. raven19
3. Phillip
4. Kieren (date dependent)
5. pants
6. Hatchy
7. DrSmurto
8. Glaab
9. groucho
10. mayor of Mildura (date dependent)
11. awesome fury (date dependent)
12. Gopha
13. Rustyc
14. TonyC (date dependent)
15. RussTaylor
16. Goofinder
17. A3k
18.Pok
19. Boston
20.NigeP62
21. KHB
22.
23.
24.
25.

Hopefully be able to make it to the swap this year!


----------



## Brettly (7/8/10)

NigeP62 said:


> Hey guys, long time lurker, first post. Sounds Awesome
> 
> 
> 1. QuantumBrewer
> ...


----------



## Nevalicious (7/8/10)

1. QuantumBrewer
2. raven19
3. Phillip
4. Kieren (date dependent)
5. pants
6. Hatchy
7. DrSmurto
8. Glaab
9. groucho
10. mayor of Mildura (date dependent)
11. awesome fury (date dependent)
12. Gopha
13. Rustyc
14. TonyC (date dependent)
15. RussTaylor
16. Goofinder
17. A3k
18.Pok
19. Boston
20.NigeP62
21. KHB
22. Brewbot
23. Nevalicious (date dependent)
24.
25.

Yep, bout time I got a bit more social too! This sounds like a great night!

Tyler


----------



## raven19 (7/8/10)

1. QuantumBrewer
2. raven19
3. Phillip
4. Kieren (date dependent)
5. pants
6. Hatchy
7. DrSmurto
8. Glaab
9. groucho
10. mayor of Mildura (date dependent)
11. awesome fury (date dependent)
12. Gopha
13. Rustyc
14. TonyC (date dependent)
15. RussTaylor
16. Goofinder
17. A3k
18.Pok
19. Boston
20.NigeP62
21. KHB
22. Brewbot
23. Nevalicious (date dependent)
24. Camshaft (date dependent)
25. Rooting Kings

Backup spots:
26.
27.

Edit - Added two brewers who are on holidays atm, I have confirmed texts from them though.


----------



## raven19 (7/8/10)

1. QuantumBrewer
2. raven19
3. Phillip
4. Kieren (date dependent)
5. pants
6. Hatchy
7. DrSmurto
8. Glaab
9. groucho
10. mayor of Mildura (date dependent)
11. awesome fury (date dependent)
12. Gopha
13. Rustyc
14. TonyC (date dependent)
15. RussTaylor
16. Goofinder
17. A3k
18.Pok
19. Boston
20.NigeP62
21. KHB
22. Brewbot
23. Nevalicious (date dependent)
24. Rooting Kings
25. 

Backup spots:
26.
27.

Camshaft removed, he cant make it.


----------



## drsmurto (9/8/10)

Nice work.

There hasn't been a full swap (25 brewers) in SA for years. :icon_cheers: 

I'll put my hand up as a backup should Hatchy not be able to host it but I'll be there with bells on either way.

Will probably brew an APA/IPA using homegrown chinook flowers, perhaps something akin to Phillip's 10 min IPA.


----------



## Hatchy (9/8/10)

I'm happy to host it but my place isn't the biggest place ever. If there's a better venue available then I'm also happy to not host it.

What date suits everyone?


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (9/8/10)

as per Hatchy's post at the start of the thread either 6/11 or 20/11 would be my preference.


----------



## technoicon (9/8/10)

mayor of mildura said:


> as per Hatchy's post at the start of the thread either 6/11 or 20/11 would be my preference.



I would be up for either of these dates to.


----------



## jonocarroll (9/8/10)

mayor of mildura said:


> as per Hatchy's post at the start of the thread either 6/11 or 20/11 would be my preference.


My preference would be 6/11 in that case.


----------



## Hatchy (9/8/10)

6/11 is better for me having asked SWMBO. We may still be on our honeymoon 20/11 (probably should work out some details for that).


----------



## kirem (9/8/10)

1. QuantumBrewer
2. raven19
3. Phillip
4. Kieren (date dependent)
5. pants
6. Hatchy
7. DrSmurto
8. Glaab
9. groucho
10. mayor of Mildura (date dependent)
11. awesome fury (date dependent)
12. Gopha
13. Rustyc
14. TonyC (date dependent)
15. RussTaylor
16. Goofinder
17. A3k
18.Pok
19. Boston
20.NigeP62
21. KHB
22. Brewbot
23. Nevalicious (date dependent)
24. Rooting Kings
25. Kirem (date dependent)

Backup spots:
26.
27.


----------



## raven19 (9/8/10)

Hatchy said:


> 6/11 is better for me...



That is 3 months away. I am sure the time will fly by too.

Time for me to start planning the brew!


----------



## drsmurto (9/8/10)

Hatchy said:


> I'm happy to host it but my place isn't the biggest place ever. If there's a better venue available then I'm also happy to not host it.
> 
> What date suits everyone?



I live up in the hills so that needs to be taken into account - i do have buckets loads of room though with the ability to deal with rain/hail or shine. But you got in first Hatchy so if you are keen to host it then lets stick with that. My place can be a back up. Besides, i hosted the 2008 xmas case swap (click here for a trip down memory lane)


----------



## muckey (9/8/10)

looks like this is going to be a good event

cant se myself brewing but I can see myself socialising :icon_drunk:


----------



## jbirbeck (9/8/10)

Big cheers to raven for getting me on this list. would have hated to have missed out on this one. Great to see a full compliment of brewers. I suspect there are a few missing out too...lets see if the backup gets enough for a secondary swap 

Now to prepare a brew or two ready to get the best in the swap


----------



## jonocarroll (9/8/10)

Muckey said:


> cant se myself brewing but I can see myself socialising :icon_drunk:


Good point... how about a 'not swapping' list so we have a good idea of numbers?

Interested in Attending:
----------------------------
1. QuantumBrewer
2. raven19
3. Phillip
4. Kieren (date dependent)
5. pants
6. Hatchy
7. DrSmurto
8. Glaab
9. groucho
10. mayor of Mildura (date dependent)
11. awesome fury (date dependent)
12. Gopha
13. Rustyc
14. TonyC (date dependent)
15. RussTaylor
16. Goofinder
17. A3k
18.Pok
19. Boston
20.NigeP62
21. KHB
22. Brewbot
23. Nevalicious (date dependent)
24. Rooting Kings
25. Kirem (date dependent)

Backup spots:
----------------------------
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.

Interested in Attending (Non-Swappers)
----------------------------
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

Once I get a free minute or two I might work up a separate editable webpage for the list (unless anyone else would like the task?) so we can keep adding details without filling up pages of quotes.

This is indeed shaping up to be a great looking event.


----------



## Gopha (9/8/10)

Thanks once again for the bottles Hatchy, it will be a first case swap for me, looking forward to it. Cheers


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (9/8/10)

Interested in Attending:
----------------------------
1. QuantumBrewer
2. raven19
3. Phillip
4. Kieren (date dependent)
5. pants
6. Hatchy
7. DrSmurto
8. Glaab
9. groucho
10. mayor of Mildura (date dependent)
11. awesome fury (date dependent)
12. Gopha
13. Rustyc
14. TonyC (date dependent)
15. RussTaylor
16. Goofinder
17. A3k
18.Pok
19. Boston
20.NigeP62
21. KHB
22. Brewbot
23. Nevalicious (date dependent)
24. Rooting Kings
25. Kirem (date dependent)

Backup spots:
----------------------------
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.

Interested in Attending (Non-Swappers)
----------------------------
1.TDA
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## Hatchy (9/8/10)

Gopha said:


> Thanks once again for the bottles Hatchy, it will be a first case swap for me, looking forward to it. Cheers




No worries mate, 1st swap for me too. You saw that there's not exactly a shortage of bottles here. If anyone else needs a couple of dozen bottles I can spare some more.

Unless anyone else wants to host then I'm happy to, we've got a double carport here that is a pretty decent sized veranda when I park on the street. Room to crash may be a problem depending on how many blokes are likely to want to stay but should be OK. Kieren has already booked the spare bed & Dr Smurto has booked the 1st choice of swag spot. I have a swag if anyone wants to stay & doesn't have 1. We have 2 BBQs & a weber here so burning dead things isn't a problem & I'll have a keg fridge by then & I can make sure the ferment fridge is empty & use that as a keg fridge as well so can probably accommodate 8 kegs. I've been reading through the thread from the 2008 swap & liked the suggestion of laptops & digital cameras to keep AHB updated, we have wireless here & I'm happy to give out the password as long as no one downloads copious amounts of pr0n.

Do we want to brew on the day? I don't have my gear yet (I may end up having to brew my swap beer on Jayse's gear) but will have it by then.


----------



## raven19 (9/8/10)

Hatchy said:


> ...I've been reading through the thread from the 2008 swap & liked the suggestion of laptops & digital cameras to keep AHB updated, we have wireless here & I'm happy to give out the password as long as no one downloads copious amounts of pr0n.
> 
> Do we want to brew on the day? I don't have my gear yet (I may end up having to brew my swap beer on Jayse's gear) but will have it by then.



Reaffirming no pink appendages! Best to keep your password hidden too fella!  

Why not brew a batch early before too many brews have been sunk?


----------



## Hatchy (9/8/10)

raven19 said:


> Reaffirming no pink appendages! Best to keep your password hidden too fella!
> 
> Why not brew a batch early before too many brews have been sunk?



If I was giving out my wireless password it would be a "just for the day password". I'm not saying I don't trust you blokes....... oh, hang on, yes I am. I don't give anyone any passwords unless it's a change for the day, then change back password.

I'm happy with that, you said you'd rock up about 6 right? Mash in at 6:15? Phil & I may have emptied a keg by then.


----------



## levin_ae92 (9/8/10)

Dammit Only just noticed this thread after the spots filled up Onto the backup I'll go!
----------------------------
1. QuantumBrewer
2. raven19
3. Phillip
4. Kieren (date dependent)
5. pants
6. Hatchy
7. DrSmurto
8. Glaab
9. groucho
10. mayor of Mildura (date dependent)
11. awesome fury (date dependent)
12. Gopha
13. Rustyc
14. TonyC (date dependent)
15. RussTaylor
16. Goofinder
17. A3k
18.Pok
19. Boston
20.NigeP62
21. KHB
22. Brewbot
23. Nevalicious (date dependent)
24. Rooting Kings
25. Kirem (date dependent)

Backup spots:
----------------------------
26. levin_ae92
27.
28.
29.
30.

Interested in Attending (Non-Swappers)
----------------------------
1.TDA
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

[/quote]


----------



## Effect (9/8/10)

Article linky link


----------



## ~MikE (9/8/10)

I'll try and make it, probably not swapping though. should be a good day/night in all.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (10/8/10)

I have been procrastinating for the last couple of days in regards to just attending, should be a number of different beers on hand with the amount attending. Its is the week-end after the national AABC in Melbourne. If my kidneys are still up to it and if swambo gives me another leave pass :unsure: I will be there. BTW where exactly/approximately is the swap in Adelaide. Hatchy yes but a suburb may help.

On another note and this is in reference to the little signature that TDA has on all his posts ابن الجدي اليتيم الأمّ
I have translated it but don't really get it, something about an orphan mother :huh: 


Back Yard Brewer


----------



## jayse (10/8/10)

Will have to try and get this saturday in november off work and come along, been lazy and have not brewed a beer in yonks, might have to brew up something strange, oak aged smoked imperial wit anyone? :unsure:


----------



## Hatchy (10/8/10)

I'm at Marleston which was why I volunteered to host it. I figured it would be fairly central for everyone but I didn't know there would be dudes coming from Mildura, Whyalla, etc. 

Get brewing Jayse. If I don't get my gear soon I may have to brew my swap beer on yr gear. Are you on the reserve list?


----------



## jel (10/8/10)

added myself to the attending but not swapping list, however it really will be a last minute decision. unfortunately november/december are a really [email protected] time of the year for me to be pre-arranging any social enagagements ... which is a pity as Marleston is only short cab ride from home 

cheers
jon


----------



## technoicon (10/8/10)

Hatchy said:


> I'm at Marleston which was why I volunteered to host it. I figured it would be fairly central for everyone but I didn't know there would be dudes coming from Mildura, Whyalla, etc.
> 
> Get brewing Jayse. If I don't get my gear soon I may have to brew my swap beer on yr gear. Are you on the reserve list?




closer to the city means it will be easier for us from mildura to get to and from accommodation, so this suits me.


----------



## zoigl (10/8/10)

levin_ae92 said:


> Dammit Only just noticed this thread after the spots filled up Onto the backup I'll go!
> ----------------------------
> 1. QuantumBrewer
> 2. raven19
> ...


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (10/8/10)

If possible, I will put a tentative on a patch of dirt for my swag. Preferably a secure patch of dirt  

BYB


----------



## Hatchy (10/8/10)

There's not much available in the dirt department but you can choose between grass, concrete or gravel. There is an empty block next door if you've got yr heart set on dirt.


----------



## legham (10/8/10)

sounds too good not to show.


----------------------------
1. QuantumBrewer
2. raven19
3. Phillip
4. Kieren (date dependent)
5. pants
6. Hatchy
7. DrSmurto
8. Glaab
9. groucho
10. mayor of Mildura (date dependent)
11. awesome fury (date dependent)
12. Gopha
13. Rustyc
14. TonyC (date dependent)
15. RussTaylor
16. Goofinder
17. A3k
18.Pok
19. Boston
20.NigeP62
21. KHB
22. Brewbot
23. Nevalicious (date dependent)
24. Rooting Kings
25. Kirem (date dependent)

Backup spots:
----------------------------
26. levin_ae92
27.
28.
29.
30.

Interested in Attending (Non-Swappers)
----------------------------
1.TDA
2.vespa2
3.Legham
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## glaab (10/8/10)

have we settled on the 6th of November? I can't make it on the 20th either.


----------



## raven19 (10/8/10)

glaab said:


> have we settled on the 6th of November? I can't make it on the 20th either.



Same here, will be interstate on the 20th.


----------



## Kieren (10/8/10)

raven19 said:


> Same here, will be interstate on the 20th.



6th is good for me.


----------



## Effect (10/8/10)

Article

Please update whether you are coming etc in the article instead of this thread.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Kieren (10/8/10)

Phillip said:


> Article
> 
> Please update whether you are coming etc in the article instead of this thread.
> 
> ...


 
Shall we confirm the date first?


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (10/8/10)

Hatchy said:


> There's not much available in the dirt department but you can choose between grass, concrete or gravel. There is an empty block next door if you've got yr heart set on dirt.



Grass, concrete or gravel will be fine. Have a nice built in foam mattress in my swag. 





Actually right next to Smurto could be interesting, Bconnery was more than happy at the Qld swap :lol: 


BYB


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (10/8/10)

Phillip said:


> Article
> 
> Please update whether you are coming etc in the article instead of this thread.
> 
> ...




Control freak :lol: <_<


----------



## Hatchy (10/8/10)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Grass, concrete or gravel will be fine. Have a nice built in foam mattress in my swag.
> 
> 
> BYB



That was my lame attempt at a joke, inspired by the joke thread. It's a train wreck in there isn't it? Don't want to keep reading but can't look away?



Back Yard Brewer said:


> Control freak :lol: <_<



Yeah, what if we all want to read the current list on every post?


----------



## Effect (10/8/10)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Control freak :lol: <_<




I would rather everyone update whether they are wanting to swap / attend etc in one place rather in two...


----------



## Hatchy (10/8/10)

Starting the article may not have been the best idea then


----------



## zoigl (10/8/10)

HELP!!! How do I get my name on the list of social drinkers and not swappers? I can't work out how to do this.
Vespa2 
:huh:


----------



## Frank (10/8/10)

Kieren said:


> Shall we confirm the date first?



Ok, I would say that by general comments (and silence is compliance), the 2010 Adelaide Christmas Swap will be on the 6th November.

Hatchy, please confirm that there will be enough room for approximately 30 plus people at your place, approximately 10 staying over night, and hopefully no neighbours that don't like you having parties, and then we should be able to lock in the venue.


----------



## Hatchy (10/8/10)

You already are. http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showarticle=128


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (10/8/10)

Boston said:


> Hatchy, please confirm that there will be enough room for approximately 30 plus people at your place, approximately 10 staying over night, and hopefully no neighbours that don't like you having parties, and then we should be able to lock in the venue.




Actually with all the excitement going on the above would be a very good consideration. The street won't get to cluttered with cars? Though mine won't be there as swambo may be staying at Novar Gardens for the night.


BYB


----------



## Hatchy (10/8/10)

Boston said:


> Ok, I would say that by general comments (and silence is compliance), the 2010 Adelaide Christmas Swap will be on the 6th November.
> 
> Hatchy, please confirm that there will be enough room for approximately 30 plus people at your place, approximately 10 staying over night, and hopefully no neighbours that don't like you having parties, and then we should be able to lock in the venue.



Agreed that silence is compliance.

If we all want to be under cover at the same time it'll be a bit cosy with 30 under the double carport veranda but we'll fit. If it's only 10 staying then that part will be easy, especially if everyone who wants to stay has a swag.

Edit: Parking won't be a problem. There's stacks of street parking & an empty block next door that we could utilise if required.


----------



## jayse (10/8/10)

This looks to be shaping up as a rip snorter.


----------



## raven19 (10/8/10)

Thanks to Hatchy for his gracious offer to host.

It should indeed be a great night.

Nice and close for a cab ride too for me once filled with liquor.


----------



## Hatchy (11/8/10)

Vespa's current sig inspired me to have at think whilst cleaning corny's tonight. If any kit/extract brewers are coming & want to brew AG but don't have the gear we could brew at the case swap & they could take wort home in cubes. I know that personally I read about AG brewing here & in How to Brew & found it a bit confusing. Having been to a couple of brewdays at Phil's place, 1 at Beerbelly, a couple at Brewboys & a brewweekend at Legham's place I'm really looking forward to getting my gear & brewing to the point where I'll need mates to help me empty kegs & bottles so I can brew more. I drink a lot, when I started brewing again I never thought I'd get to a point where I want to brew more than I want to drink. If anyone wants to ferment some AG beer at home but doesn't have gear then feel free to post here or send me a PM. It would give us a great excuse to brew on the day.

I've got 4 cubes that have to be fermented & kegged for our wedding in October, I'm hoping to get my swap beer in the ferment fridge after those 2 are done to give it plenty of time in the bottles as well as giving me plenty of time to brew again if my 1st effort turns out rubbish. It's my 1st swap so I want a good beer to hand out.

I took out the "not confirmed" in the article for the date & venue.


----------



## JestersDarts (11/8/10)

Hatchy said:


> Vespa's current sig inspired me to have at think whilst cleaning corny's tonight. If any kit/extract brewers are coming & want to brew AG but don't have the gear we could brew at the case swap & they could take wort home in cubes. I know that personally I read about AG brewing here & in How to Brew & found it a bit confusing. Having been to a couple of brewdays at Phil's place, 1 at Beerbelly, a couple at Brewboys & a brewweekend at Legham's place I'm really looking forward to getting my gear & brewing to the point where I'll need mates to help me empty kegs & bottles so I can brew more. I drink a lot, when I started brewing again I never thought I'd get to a point where I want to brew more than I want to drink. If anyone wants to ferment some AG beer at home but doesn't have gear then feel free to post here or send me a PM. It would give us a great excuse to brew on the day.



Yes please. I need more of an understanding of what I am building for!
JD


----------



## Effect (11/8/10)

jayse said:


> rip snorter.



Never heard this expression - so had to look it up in the Aussie slang dictionary :lol:

Should be a good night - but aren't they always a good night?


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (11/8/10)

jayse said:


> This looks to be shaping up as a rip snorter.






Phillip said:


> Never heard this expression - so had to look it up in the Aussie slang dictionary :lol:
> 
> Should be a good night - but aren't they always a good night?






Might call it the age barrier...  


BYB


----------



## raven19 (11/8/10)

Nah, its an Adelaide / Sydney barrier. :icon_cheers:


----------



## drsmurto (11/8/10)

Am seriously considering using my filter as a randall. Running a beer from the keg thru the filter full of homegrown chinook flowers and then out via a picnic tap. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Hatchy (11/8/10)

I'm seriously considering helping you to empty that keg.


----------



## Amin (11/8/10)

Also interested in seeing an AG brew.


----------



## raven19 (11/8/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Am seriously considering using my filter as a randall. Running a beer from the keg thru the filter full of homegrown chinook flowers and then out via a picnic tap. :icon_drool2:



Do it! Shame they wont be fresh wet hops straight off the bine in November though.


----------



## Effect (11/8/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Am seriously considering using my filter as a randall. Running a beer from the keg thru the filter full of homegrown chinook flowers and then out via a picnic tap. :icon_drool2:




That's my plan, also thinking of splitting the line so can have Randall and non Randall beer - sort of a side by side thing.


----------



## jayse (11/8/10)

DrSmurto said:


> snipped and edited>
> ...Running a beer from the keg thru the filter full of homegrown and then out via a picnic tap. :icon_drool2:



:icon_cheers:


----------



## technoicon (11/8/10)

would love to try that beer!


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (11/8/10)

Love the new thread title!

I'm there. With promises of randalls how could i not be there :beerbang: 

I have updated the article with my planned swap beer. I'm assuming that we can swap whatever?

Cheers


----------



## jonocarroll (11/8/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Am seriously considering using my filter as a randall. Running a beer from the keg thru the filter full of homegrown chinook flowers and then out via a picnic tap. :icon_drool2:


I thought this was how it was done as standard?








Oh, and might I say.... <DROOOOL!!!> :icon_drool2: 

Thoroughly looking forward to this swap. Now I just need to figure out how to brew on my setup with my gimpy leg - I'm off to the surgeon today and might need to conveniently reschedule some surgery if it's gonna mess with the swap. 

The plan for me is two brews - one for swapping, one in my port-a-keg which may or may not get an upgrade to include a sturdy bar by that time... It shall be coming along as my medically necessary walking frame though;




yes... there are wheels at the back. Couple of spare crutches handles and I'm set.


----------



## Nevalicious (11/8/10)

Hatchy said:


> Vespa's current sig inspired me to have at think whilst cleaning corny's tonight. If any kit/extract brewers are coming & want to brew AG but don't have the gear we could brew at the case swap & they could take wort home in cubes. I know that personally I read about AG brewing here & in How to Brew & found it a bit confusing. Having been to a couple of brewdays at Phil's place, 1 at Beerbelly, a couple at Brewboys & a brewweekend at Legham's place I'm really looking forward to getting my gear & brewing to the point where I'll need mates to help me empty kegs & bottles so I can brew more. I drink a lot, when I started brewing again I never thought I'd get to a point where I want to brew more than I want to drink. If anyone wants to ferment some AG beer at home but doesn't have gear then feel free to post here or send me a PM. It would give us a great excuse to brew on the day.



I'm in... I have attempted BIAB (2V) but have NEVER seen a 3V proper AG!

I have to say, I'm a little worried that the only decent beer I can make for the swap is going to be an extract/spec grain brew... Possibly an English IPA... My first attempt at AG didn't turn out too flash. It says on one of the first posts by Quantum I reckon that all (knk, extract, biab and AG) are all welcome to swap... It'd be nice to know I'm not going to be the only bloke rolling up with an extract brew... Having said that, some of my extract brews have been unreal... To me  My first swap too (hell, have only been brewing for 13 months) and would not like to hand out shit beers in return for no doubt cracker beers from you well experienced lot!

Thoughts??

Also, as it stands, the 6th of Nov couldn't be a better date! Work likes to spring stuff on me sometimes but if that happens I'll just lie and say I have a wedding to go to or something h34r:

Tyler


----------



## technoicon (11/8/10)

ive done some great exracts and am expecting some really good and different beers. i have only done a few biab beers so, dont worry i think it will not only be great fun but be a great experience to talk with other brewers. 

as for the swap im looking forward to trying any type of beer. plus being honest id drink anything  

this sounds like a mad day


----------



## Frank (11/8/10)

If in doubt go down AIPA path and add an insane amount of hops.


----------



## np1962 (11/8/10)

Nevalicious said:


> I'm in... I have attempted BIAB (2V) but have NEVER seen a 3V proper AG!
> 
> I have to say, I'm a little worried that the only decent beer I can make for the swap is going to be an extract/spec grain brew... Possibly an English IPA... My first attempt at AG didn't turn out too flash. It says on one of the first posts by Quantum I reckon that all (knk, extract, biab and AG) are all welcome to swap... It'd be nice to know I'm not going to be the only bloke rolling up with an extract brew... Having said that, some of my extract brews have been unreal... To me  My first swap too (hell, have only been brewing for 13 months) and would not like to hand out shit beers in return for no doubt cracker beers from you well experienced lot!
> 
> ...


My thoughts- don't really care if you brew Ag, extract or just throw a can of goo in the fermenter, if you do the best you can I for one will be happy to taste your beer and give feedback that could possibly lead you to bigger and better things. Whichever method you use if you get your process right you should present something worthy of the swap.
If you are the only non AG brewer in the swap don't make that a reason not to participate.

As far as seeing how it is done there are a few of us in the north that don't mind having visitors/ drinking buddies on a brew day.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## jonocarroll (11/8/10)

NigeP62 said:


> Whichever method you use if you get your process right you should present something worthy of the swap.
> If you are the only non AG brewer in the swap don't make that a reason not to participate.


Cheers to that.

I'm a proponent of including non-AG brewers in swaps, despite being an AG brewer myself. As with any of the processes, I can strongly recommend sanitation and ferment temperature as important steps to a great beer, but one of the main points of these swaps is to put something that you're proud of out there and get the same back in return. The helpful bunch here will no doubt give their advice upon tasting, and steer you towards steps that can further improve your beers. Fun will be had along the way, no doubt.

@Nev - if it makes you feel any better, I've had some god-awful AG beers at swaps. Thankfully though, I've had some liquid bliss too.


----------



## Nevalicious (11/8/10)

NigeP62 said:


> My thoughts- don't really care if you brew Ag, extract or just throw a can of goo in the fermenter, if you do the best you can I for one will be happy to taste your beer and give feedback that could possibly lead you to bigger and better things. Whichever method you use if you get your process right you should present something worthy of the swap.
> If you are the only non AG brewer in the swap don't make that a reason not to participate.
> 
> As far as seeing how it is done there are a few of us in the north that don't mind having visitors/ drinking buddies on a brew day.
> ...



Nice... I'm only round the corner from you mate... Greenwith! Pity I dont drink though :icon_drunk: 

@ Boston - AIPA or more suitably an APA is currently the most produced beer in my household (Amarillo! :beerbang: ). Have even got my wife loving the homebrews over swill. Yep, I know I can produce one of them to a reasonable tasty standard! an APA that is... AIPA sounds like it might be an idea... I love a hoppy monster of a beer . Hmmmm (brain ticking over)

Tyler


----------



## Nevalicious (11/8/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Cheers to that.
> 
> I'm a proponent of including non-AG brewers in swaps, despite being an AG brewer myself. As with any of the processes, I can strongly recommend sanitation and ferment temperature as important steps to a great beer, but one of the main points of these swaps is to put something that you're proud of out there and get the same back in return. The helpful bunch here will no doubt give their advice upon tasting, and steer you towards steps that can further improve your beers. Fun will be had along the way, no doubt.
> 
> @Nev - if it makes you feel any better, I've had some god-awful AG beers at swaps. Thankfully though, I've had some liquid bliss too.



Sanitisation = Check

Temperature control = Check (fridge)

Proud of the beer I produce = Sure... :huh: :unsure: :icon_cheers: 

Good to hear your thoughts. When I have a few AG's under my belt and processes down etc, then I'll happily hand em out.

Tyler


----------



## np1962 (11/8/10)

Nevalicious said:


> Pity I dont drink though :icon_drunk:


You'll fit in well with muckey and butters then! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nevalicious (11/8/10)

NigeP62 said:


> You'll fit in well with muckey and butters then! :lol: :lol:



Hahahaha


----------



## Effect (11/8/10)

Boston said:


> If in doubt go down AIPA path and add an insane amount of hops.




Couldn't agree more!


----------



## dj1984 (11/8/10)

I may pop along to this but not swap


----------



## Nevalicious (11/8/10)

Love an IPA!!

Consider it done! AIPA he we go...

Recipes??
......


.....


....


...


..

Kidding, I know a few! :lol: :lol: 

Thanks for the "sorta n00b" support!

Tyler

(edit : speeleing)


----------



## Hatchy (11/8/10)

I brewed an extract attempt at an Epic IPA which wasn't my worst effort. I'd double the hops if I was going to do it again but that's just me. I've got 2 bottles here & should be able to ensure that they make it to November so we can test my extract brew vs other blokes extract brews.

I've also got some extracts brews that will be gone well before November so that I can start pretending that they never happened.

For the blokes that haven't brewed AG before, do you just want to see the process or do you want to take home a fresh wort kit? I'm happy either way. I should point out at this point that I'm yet to brew AG here. I've got some "stainless steel pots" getting modified but I'm not 100% sure when I'll see the finished product. I'll have everything sorted by November & will have had a couple of batches go through prior to the case swap just to ensure everything works. If I don't have AG beer, brewed here, on tap by then I'll be disappointed. Depending on how many dudes are keen to take home fresh wort we may have to do a couple of batches, borrow some gear from someone or do both.

I booked Friday the 5th off work today, I reckon the 1st thing I do when I get in tomorrow is get the 8th off. 1 day may not be enough to recover from this one.


----------



## Effect (12/8/10)

I don't know about the rest of you, but I am worried about brewing at a case swap. Can just see someone who has had a few resting their beer on a mashtun only for it to fall into the kettle...


----------



## Hatchy (12/8/10)

Who would do that Phil?


----------



## raven19 (12/8/10)

Hatchy said:


> Who would do that Phil?



:lol: Answers the post with a question.


----------



## JestersDarts (12/8/10)

I Would love to see a brew going - with 25 backseat drivers it's going to 'generate a lot of discussion'


----------



## Hatchy (12/8/10)

JestersDarts said:


> I Would love to see a brew going - with 25 backseat drivers it's going to 'generate a lot of discussion'



& as long as Phil doesn't start on the beers to early we should be able to avoid any broken glass from finding it's way into the kettle.


----------



## KHB (12/8/10)

can someone please remove me from the list, im out.

Cheers
KHB


----------



## widdley (12/8/10)

Hi guys,

I've added myself to the reserve list for swapping, but would also be happy just to attend if no spots become available. 

Primarily I'm looking to meet some local brewers, and am not opposed to talking shit while knocking back an ale or two!

I have just started experimenting with AG (biab style), and thanks to DrSmurto can now even control my fermentation temperature :beerbang: . I'm also keen to pick up a few tips from the more experienced folk if anyone is happy to have someone loitering around their brew day asking (hopefully not) dumb questions...

cheers
Dave

EDIT: p.s. as per KHB's request I have removed from the list (spot 21) and replaced with levin who was first in the reserve line. Hope thats the correct thing to do, otherwise someone let me know (nicely) and I'll put it back...


----------



## Nevalicious (12/8/10)

JestersDarts said:


> I Would love to see a brew going - with 25 backseat drivers it's going to 'generate a lot of discussion'



I'm with JD... I'm also with Hatchy! I'll organise the 8th off too :beerbang:


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (13/8/10)

Monster mill has arrived. it is heavy. sweet.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (13/8/10)

mayor of mildura said:


> Monster mill has arrived. it is heavy. sweet.
> View attachment 40087




And the total cost Vs the current Mashmaster Mill ? Looks like one hell of a muther mother f**ker mill. All things being equal i am still happy with my old model millmaster

BYB


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (13/8/10)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> And the total cost Vs the current Mashmaster Mill ? Looks like one hell of a muther f**ker mill.
> 
> BYB



hey byb here is an action shot of the hopper assembly


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (13/8/10)

there done. look out SA!

:edit put right photo in


----------



## levin_ae92 (13/8/10)

yay im on the list now!! now what to brew...???


----------



## peas_and_corn (20/8/10)

Wow, this thread has gone quickly. I can't go, I'm overseas when the swap is on, but I certainly wish the attendees a successful night


----------



## Nevalicious (10/9/10)

Guys... I'm out! Unable to now attend.

I'm having trouble editing the article, so can someone please remove me from the list and add Widdley as he was on the reserve list of brewers...

Sorry for the mess around

Hope you all have a swell night and take shit loads of photos!

Tyler

edit: maybe next year fellas


----------



## JestersDarts (10/9/10)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showarticle=128


----------



## Nevalicious (10/9/10)

JestersDarts said:


> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showarticle=128



JD, for some reason either Mozilla or Win 7 isn't letting me take my name off to replace with Widdley

Thats the problem :icon_cheers: 

T


----------



## Goofinder (10/9/10)

Nevalicious said:


> JD, for some reason either Mozilla or Win 7 isn't letting me take my name off to replace with Widdley
> 
> Thats the problem :icon_cheers:
> 
> T


Should be all fixed up now.


----------



## Nevalicious (10/9/10)

Goofinder said:


> Should be all fixed up now.



Thanks bud! Have fun all!


----------



## AussieJosh (10/9/10)

How did i come across this thread so LATE!?  anyway sounds like a BLAST! i put my name on the back up list! Getting my kegs next week! (For my Birthday)  and making my first AG in the next two weeks! :icon_drool2:


----------



## MaltyHops (13/9/10)

AussieJosh said:


> How did i come across this thread so LATE!?  anyway sounds like a BLAST! i put my name on the back up list! Getting my kegs next week! (For my Birthday)  and making my first AG in the next two weeks! :icon_drool2:


I'm even later to add myself to the backup list.

Also proposing that maybe people on the backup list could form a second swap group?

Will also bring some yeast slants for swapping.

Tom.


----------



## raven19 (13/9/10)

It would be prudent for the first few people on the backup list to plan a suitable brew, as historically we lose one or three brewers prior to the swap - even on the actual day!

Then again I could be proved wrong :icon_cheers:


----------



## Hatchy (13/9/10)

Probably prudent for the bloke hosting the thing to plan a brew as well, I've got wedding beer to ferment 1st though.

My guess is that anyone not on the list of swappers will probably be able to find someone to drink their beer & some beer to drink.

I got yr PM Malty but it's easier to reply here than in a PM (stupid phone). If you have a swag I'll have a spot for you, if you have a wagon or a van then sleeping in the car is an option if you prefer.


----------



## A3k (14/9/10)

Hey fellas,
My next two planned brews were going to be lower alcohol beers.
Would anyone be upset if i supplied a low alcohol beer? Say 3-4%.

Im more than happy to brew something of more average strength first, and then continue with the lower alc beers.

Thoughts?

Cheers,
Al


----------



## Hatchy (14/9/10)

I'm happy to brew something over 8% to compensate if you want. I don't think it's specified anywhere what can & can't be brewed. I'm not concerned about alc as long as it's got flavor.


----------



## jbirbeck (14/9/10)

A3k said:


> Hey fellas,
> My next two planned brews were going to be lower alcohol beers.
> Would anyone be upset if i supplied a low alcohol beer? Say 3-4%.
> 
> ...



low alc is a winner in my book. well made beer is good regardless of alcohol strength


----------



## MaltyHops (14/9/10)

Hatchy said:


> I got yr PM Malty but it's easier to reply here than in a PM (stupid phone). If you have a swag I'll have a spot for you, if you have a wagon or a van then sleeping in the car is an option if you prefer.


Thanks Hatchy, I've been known to be a bit of a volcanic snorer (and beer,
lots of beer, would just add fuel to the fire) so being isolated in a car might
not be a bad idea.


----------



## drsmurto (14/9/10)

A3k said:


> Hey fellas,
> My next two planned brews were going to be lower alcohol beers.
> Would anyone be upset if i supplied a low alcohol beer? Say 3-4%.
> 
> ...



No problem with low ABV although i wouldn't classify 4% as low...... :icon_cheers:


----------



## A3k (14/9/10)

No worries,
Lightish American Amber Ale it is. Probably around 3.5% depending on attenuation.

It should have enough oompf to it, but if it turns out otherwise, ill come up with a plan B.

The reason i asked is that earlier in the thread people were talking about IIPAs and other bigger beers, and i didnt want to disappoint.
Since then havent been following this thread, so didnt have a feel for it.

Cheers guys.


----------



## jayse (14/9/10)

I think there is at least a couple brewers here totally over the 'don't walk, don't run and don't question the authority' as such believe you can make any quilt you like, use whatever materials and colours you like for this, maybe just short of making it out of grandpa's gardening pants :icon_cheers:


----------



## kirem (14/9/10)

I have some brewery fresh carlton draught on order ready for the swap. are we doing cans, stubbies/echos or tallies?


----------



## Effect (14/9/10)

jayse said:


> I think there is at least a couple brewers here totally over the 'don't walk, don't run and don't question the authority' as such believe you can make any quilt you like, use whatever materials and colours you like for this, maybe just short of making it out of grandpa's gardening pants :icon_cheers:




jayse..........it's how it should be. It's ******* UFC rules...no punches to the back, no bottle bombs, no punches to the groin, no faking etc....just brew what you want to be known for.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (14/9/10)

jayse said:


> as such believe you can make any quilt you like, use whatever materials and colours you like for this, maybe just short of making it out of grandpa's gardening pants :icon_cheers:




:lol: I'll make a grandma's throw rug then


BYB

edit: I Should not reply whilst enjoying far to many quilts.


----------



## raven19 (14/9/10)

kirem said:


> I have some brewery fresh carlton draught on order ready for the swap. are we doing cans, stubbies/echos or tallies?



You may be swapping alone with that 'beer' fella.


----------



## Frank (14/9/10)

kirem said:


> I have some brewery fresh carlton draught on order ready for the swap. are we doing cans, stubbies/echos or tallies?


I've been practicing soldering closed used cans for resuse with home brew. So I will put my hand up for cans.


----------



## Hatchy (14/9/10)

If you'd prefer empty cans instead of carlton draught cans then I reckon I've got some.


----------



## jayse (14/9/10)

I think I managed to derail the thread there for a minute, not sure how to put it back onto the track so carry on.


----------



## np1962 (14/9/10)

jayse said:


> I think I managed to derail the thread there for a minute, not sure how to put it back onto the track so carry on.


Your quilting metaphors amuse me Jayse, still thinking about them from the Wheaty a couple of weeks ago.
Keep it up, my brain needs the exercise! :icon_cheers: 
Cheers
Nige


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (14/9/10)

Just can't help myself, way to many quilts.......


----------



## np1962 (14/9/10)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> View attachment 40816
> 
> 
> Just can't help myself, way to many quilts.......


 :icon_offtopic: Well, it is a case swap thread Andy! :icon_offtopic:


----------



## jayse (14/9/10)

It was the Jovial Monk who started with the quilting references to a brew group years ago and I never really got it at the time, untill I witnessed my mother and grand mother bitching about members of their quilting group and then witnessing the same thing happen with brew groups. 
I have been guilty of it in recent times and its taken some more level headed brewers than me to point out its all about just brewing beer don't worry about that crap Jayse.
Wise words.

Looking forward to comparing our quilts in november. Hatchy got me off my arse and almost forced me to come around and brew a beer with him, I'll get another one or two on and have some kegs at the swap.

Cheers
Jayse


----------



## Hatchy (14/9/10)

I didn't force you, I just hassled you enough that you figured it would be easier to brew than to put up with further hassling. If I had my own gear I would have brewed by myself but not brewed nearly as good a beer. I just wish you brought some of the quilts from yr quilting group that day. It was colder than a mother in laws kiss.


----------



## jayse (14/9/10)

I ended up with a couple beer jackets on, it was a great brewday and I need to get hassled to brew more often.


----------



## Hatchy (14/9/10)

jayse said:


> I ended up with a couple beer jackets on, it was a great brewday and I need to get hassled to brew more often.



Did someone say group brewday?


----------



## raven19 (15/9/10)

If it wasn't for cricket on Sat, I would be bringing my rig too Hatchy!

Looking forward to it for sure.

Not sure what my quilt will be yet...


----------



## kirem (15/9/10)

raven19 said:


> You may be swapping alone with that 'beer' fella.



OK I am out of this swap/event.

I have updated the article


----------



## jbirbeck (15/9/10)

kirem said:


> OK I am out of this swap/event.
> 
> I have updated the article



:blink:


----------



## raven19 (15/9/10)

kirem said:


> OK I am out of this swap/event.
> 
> I have updated the article



I hope you are not being serious fella!

My comment was 'tongue in cheek' humour. No offense was intended.

Plus I owe you a beer for your stellar Supercoach Season :icon_cheers: 

Cheers.


----------



## kirem (15/9/10)

Not at all. but your a prick for dis'n carlton draught  

I am interstate most of October and early November. So rather than promise to be in a swap, I'd rather see how the cards fall closer to the date and if I can make it I will.

Boston's can soldering reuse workshop is must not miss, so there is a huge carrot


----------



## raven19 (15/9/10)

All sorted then.

I was guilty of drinking that said drink at the Blues v Tige's game a month ago at the 'G. But it was slim pickings in the general admission areas!

*Guilty as charged!* :icon_cheers:


----------



## AussieJosh (15/9/10)

Can not come 

Have updated the back up list.


----------



## technoicon (15/9/10)

got all my grain in today for my brew. cant wait for this one!


----------



## Hatchy (15/9/10)

kirem said:


> Boston's can soldering reuse workshop is must not miss, so there is a huge carrot



I'm looking forward to Jayse's quilting demonstration as well.


----------



## kirem (15/9/10)

I am comfortable to say that I enjoy brewery fresh carlton draught. If it isn't fresh it is almost undrinkable.


----------



## bigholty (15/9/10)

I just whacked my name on the waiting-list for the swap. Only 7-and-a-bit weeks away, better think about brewing if you haven't started yet!! I'll be getting one ready in case a spot opens up. I'd love to grab a few more empty long-necks off someone if they can spare them, I'm about a dozen short I reckon. Hatchy, did you still have some spares you are willing to part with?
Cheers, bigholty.


----------



## Hatchy (15/9/10)

Yep, still got spare longnecks. I can do a dozen easy.


----------



## Effect (15/9/10)

Will be brewing up a 10 min IPA on Saturday most probably. Could be all amarillo or maybe amarillo, centennial and another hop...don't really know until about 15 mins until flameout. Will have to brew up something special to bring as a keg as well...maybe another 10 min IPA :beerbang: :lol: 

What are others thinking of brewing and bringing?

Cheers
Phil


----------



## pokolbinguy (15/9/10)

Hatchy said:


> Yep, still got spare longnecks. I can do a dozen easy.



Not sure if I asked previously, and after the beers and bottle of wine tonight I can't be bothered to check, but I will need to grab some bottles of someone if possible for this swap. Not 100% sure if I will be able to attend for very long due to work etc but hoping to get the brew on!!

Cheers, Pok (Ironically back in Pokolbin for the week)


----------



## Hatchy (15/9/10)

I've got a 33L & a 44L esky both full of longnecks as well as 16 dozen in cartons, random bottles lying around, several dozen full & 3 empty cornies. I definately want to keep some but really don't need that many now that I have kegs (especially using the Jayse method of kegging).

I'm thinking I'll brew an APA because that's the beer that got me back into homebrew & showed me how delicious homebrew can be with a bit of effort & some better ingredients. I'll have kegs of whatever is kegged at the time. I'm not sure how many womenfolk are likely to come but Mrs Hatchy doesn't mind a cider or a ranga. I was thinking about dedicating a keg to something she could drink although I'm not sure if she's decided whether she wants to be here or not.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (16/9/10)

All,

I will be in the St Marys area late tomorrow arvo. ( 5.30ish) I have quite a ship load of "clean unused" stubbies to give away. Maybe a 60-70 at a guess. If anyone wants them, pm me for my number. I will not do drop offs but will meet at the place I am going to. If no-one wants them......... 

Cheers
BYB


----------



## MaltyHops (19/9/10)

G'day All,

Is anyone intending on bringing yeast (slants) along to the case swap?
Or is it a given thing that people bring along yeast samples to swaps?

Unfortunately, I only have Wy1214 Abbey as anything of note to swap
(also have slants of Saflager-23 & Coopers Premium Ale should anyone
be interested) so would be open to swapping bottles of a Belgian 3-can
I plan on bringing along for yeast strains.

Tom.


----------



## Effect (20/9/10)

Got my case swap beer in the fermenter right now. Will be brewing something else in the next week or so to bring along - or maybe to swap instead of the 10 min IPA...some wierd kind of film thing got into the fermenter whilst chilling (would have had to have either come from the kettle or from the plate chiller). Strange because the plate chiller had starsan sitting in it, got a soak of PBW on the day and then starsan before I used it. Well fingers crossed...


----------



## Hatchy (21/9/10)

I'm brewing this weekend so should have my swap beer fermenting shortly. For any of the blokes who want to see AG brewing then this weekend may be better than brewing on swap day. We're looking to get through 2 batches on Saturday & another 1 Sunday morning before heading over to the Wheaty. If anyone's keen feel free to flick me a PM.


----------



## pokolbinguy (21/9/10)

What exactly was the date decided for this?

Pok


----------



## Frank (21/9/10)

pokolbinguy said:


> What exactly was the date decided for this?
> 
> Pok


All here in an Article.

I think Hatchy lives a bit West of the City. I would assume address would be released for a short time before the event.


----------



## pokolbinguy (21/9/10)

Thanks Boston


----------



## Hatchy (21/9/10)

Boston said:


> All here in an Article.
> 
> I think Hatchy lives a bit West of the City. I would assume address would be released for a short time before the event.



I was going to put my address on the article but thought that putting my address on a public website may not be the best idea. I can either update the article a couple of weeks before the swap or send PMs to everyone that's coming.

In unrelated news, I picked up a whole heap of grain today as well as the fittings for my temporary kettle so unless something drastic happens between now & Saturday morning there will be brewing happening this weekend. I don't know if anyone cares about the afl but I can probably get a telly outside if anyone's keen to head around but wants to watch the gf.


----------



## Frank (21/9/10)

Hatchy said:


> I was going to put my address on the article but thought that putting my address on a public website may not be the best idea. I can either update the article a couple of weeks before the swap or send PMs to everyone that's coming.


Maybe just put the suburb on the Article for now Hatchy, and PM the week before. This way people can start to plan logistics for transport and accommodation etc.


----------



## Hatchy (21/9/10)

I'm at Marleston. I was going to update the article but it doesn't look feasible on my phone. It looked more like I was going to delete everything that's there.


----------



## bigholty (21/9/10)

Hatchy said:


> Yep, still got spare longnecks. I can do a dozen easy.


Thanks mate, I might even try to come and grab them this weekend. Can you PM me your address and maybe a phone number?
Cheers, Holty.


----------



## pokolbinguy (21/9/10)

Hey Hatchy If you have another spare set of largies that I can snatch that would be awesome. If so give them to Holty, if not hopefully someone else has some.

Holty, If you don't mind doing me a favour and if Hatch has some extras can you grab them when you grab yours and bring them to basketball sometime or I can swing by your place and grab them... 

Cheers, Pok


----------



## bigholty (22/9/10)

No worries with the pick-up Pok.


----------



## Effect (22/9/10)

bigh said:


> No worries with the pick-up Pok.



Figures that you play basketball mate!


----------



## glaab (28/9/10)

any idea if there's gonna be many shielas there Hatchy? I'll leave the missus home iff n ot. I can spare a coupla dozen Coopers longnecks if anyone needs them.


----------



## Hatchy (28/9/10)

As far as I know she'll be there & I'll keg either a cider or a ginger beer for her for the day. She's not too keen on the IPA that Jayse & I brewed.

I'm pitching the starter for my swap beer tonight unless something goes horribly wrong while I'm at work. Who wants to help me bottle it in a few weeks?


----------



## raven19 (28/9/10)

Its only about 5 weeks away now! Note to self: Time to get brewing! Plan is to brew a 70 Shilling and a Brown Ale this weekend, now that the RIMS is firing.

Case swap will be one of those depending on sampling tasters... :icon_drunk:


----------



## Hatchy (28/9/10)

Is Mrs Raven likely to be keen to attend? It looks like the attendance of womenfolk may be dependant on whether other womenfolk are attending.


----------



## Effect (28/9/10)

Hatchy said:


> Is Mrs Raven likely to be keen to attend? It looks like the attendance of womenfolk may be dependant on whether other womenfolk are attending.




Jasmin says she will only come if other girls will be there.


----------



## raven19 (28/9/10)

Well the missus needs to drop me off then pick me up... and I wont be there till after cricket, around 7pm I suspect. Will ask the question...


----------



## Hatchy (28/9/10)

Do you know where yr playing that day? Yr the captain right? Find someone gullible in yr team & tell him that if he doesn't drop you & Mrs Raven off he'll be dropped for the next game. Assuming that she wants to come.

Edit: I just pitched the starter into the APA I'm hoping will be my swap beer. I'm undecided as to whether I top crop from this one to make the starter for the backup beer or whether to start a new starter. Wort & yeast both smelt fine going into the fermenter but it's my 1st swap so I want a reserve batch or 2 just in case this one isn't up to scratch.


----------



## raven19 (29/9/10)

Fixture has just been released. Will check it now!


----------



## np1962 (29/9/10)

raven19 said:


> Fixture has just been released. Will check it now!


Hope for a one dayer, bat first. Game over by tea. h34r:


----------



## raven19 (29/9/10)

Not with a Captains knock!  

Looks like I will be down south at Flinders Uni, buts its the second week of a 2 day match = a good chance we will finish earlier. Captains can call the game off anytime after tea when theres no chance of an outright - we dont have second innings points in our grade either.

In regards to your yeast, you may as well give top cropping a go, or just grab some trub after racking the beer off the yeast cake.

Being Ale yeast, top cropping should give you a nicer yeast in good condition though.


----------



## np1962 (4/10/10)

It is with deep regret that I have removed myself from the list of swappers, due to a few likely 'non brewing' life changes I will not get any beer into bottles between now and the swap.
All being well I hope to still attend the event with some kegged sample in tow.
I have removed my name from the wiki. Will leave it to Holty as the next reserve to add his name to the list if he wishes.
Cheers
Nige

PS and OT... see some of you guys at The Wheaty on Wednesday 6/10 for Locals night.


----------



## raven19 (4/10/10)

At least you can still make it mate!

Just chilled down the 70 Shilling and its in the fridge with 1968 Yeasties pitched


----------



## np1962 (4/10/10)

raven19 said:


> At least you can still make it mate!
> 
> Just chilled down the 70 Shilling and its in the fridge with 1968 Yeasties pitched


I'll be there, on condition I haven't moved to Canbeera by then. (The move may or may not happen at all, but currently is my #1 option.)
I hear they have good beer there! :icon_cheers: 
Cheers
Nige


----------



## Hatchy (6/10/10)

Has anyone put any thought into what tucker we're likely to want? We've got 2 BBQs & a webber here so have means to burn things.

Phil has suggested he could bring his keg fridge round, I have a keg fridge & can make sure I'm not fermenting so can use my ferment fridge for kegs as well. Is 9 keg spots in fridges enough or should I look into more fridges?


----------



## jayse (6/10/10)

Bread and dripping?


----------



## Hatchy (6/10/10)

Bread, dripping, more kegs & quilting.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (6/10/10)

Hatchy said:


> Has anyone put any thought into what tucker we're likely to want? We've got 2 BBQs & a webber here so have means to burn things.
> 
> Phil has suggested he could bring his keg fridge round, I have a keg fridge & can make sure I'm not fermenting so can use my ferment fridge for kegs as well. Is 9 keg spots in fridges enough or should I look into more fridges?



Hi Hatchy 

I'm planning on bringing a keg along. Would make it easier for me if there was a spare spot in a fridge. 

Cheers

MOM


----------



## drsmurto (6/10/10)

Batch #1 of the Rye Golden Ale with homegrown chinook hops was a huge success with the non brewing mates at a recent camping trip. Made 2 kegs of it and the 2nd is on tap at the moment and rocking my world.

Just to make sure that none of you are now worried I'll be submitting a golden ale, I have been advised to change it's name since other than 1 malt and a whirlfloc tablet it bares no resemblance to _that_ golden ale!  

Anyway, better pull my finger out and brew another for the case swap. Thankfully the Pacman yeast flocs out super quick so it should be clear by the time it's ready to drink.


----------



## jonocarroll (6/10/10)

I just managed to get my swap beer into a fermenter before jetting off to hot, wet Cairns for a week-long conference. I've got a Ruddles Ale (English) that's cleaning up ferment now (gorgeous flavour at this stage) and plenty of time to keg, gas, and CPBF it before the swap.

Bloody QLDers - I think I now understand why there's so much crap beer up there... it's too frickin' hot to give a damn about flavour.


----------



## jbirbeck (12/10/10)

beer is fermented and in the bottle ready to roll. A smoky dark sort of thing done up with Kolsch II yeast loosely based on Ross's smoked schwartz that is somewhere on AHB (no Rye - Munich instead). tastes great to me. Looking forward to getting into the left overs once they are carbed up.


----------



## drsmurto (16/10/10)

Checked the SG of my case swap beer last night and am quite happy with the flavour. Still needs top drop a few more points but 100g of fresh chinook flowers in 25L is very VERY nice :icon_drool2: 

I ended up upping the rye to 23% so its got a nice earthy spiciness behind the hops.

Have an english bitter in a keg that i will save for the case swap and bring along. :beer:


----------



## Effect (16/10/10)

Have to bottle my efforts tomorrow. 10 min Amarillo IPA - not as big of an aroma as I am used to - but still tastes like a 10 min IPA of mine. Will be bringing along the '16 story drop' Pale Ale (used a mix of galaxy and pacific gem)

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Hatchy (16/10/10)

Was that why you invited me around? A bottling assistant?


----------



## Effect (16/10/10)

Hatchy said:


> Was that why you invited me around? A bottling assistant?




I wasn't going to bottle until monday or tuesday - but I need the fermenter for the stammtisch brew. May not end up bottleing until tuesday if I can try and find a way how to...

Cheers
Phil


----------



## drsmurto (17/10/10)

100g of home-grown chinook flowers after the boil







And no, i didn't take them out and reuse them to bitter another beer


----------



## RussTaylor (17/10/10)

Sorry guys, havn't had time to brew so I'm out. I've removed myself from the swap list but still hoping to attend.


----------



## MaltyHops (18/10/10)

Gday,

Is anyone interested in some saaz, goldings or mt.hood bine cuttings for propagation?
Probably more for planning ahead for next season I guess. As I'm expecting to move
house soon, I'm restricting the height of my plants at the moment so I can save some
of the cuttings and bring along to Hatchy's case swap rather than throwing them out.

Case swap wise I bottled an extract Belgian strong dark ale brew a couple of weeks ago
and bottles are slowly carbonating away at the moment.

T.


----------



## Hatchy (18/10/10)

I reckon I've run out of reasons to procrastinate so I'm going to have to bottle my APA now.

I hate bottling.


----------



## pokolbinguy (18/10/10)

Well the decision has to be made...I'm going to have to pull on this. Unfortunately brewing funds and time are very very short at the moment and it just wont happen. Thank god there is one good thing coming out of this...Uni is nearly over FOREVER!! 6 yrs...all done ...thank god...then some serious drinking time!!!

Pok


----------



## raven19 (18/10/10)

My 70 Shilling Scottish Ale tastes like its on the money for the Style Guidelines, ramping from 18 to 20 degrees for a day or so then crash chill this week prior to bottling. I hate bottling too!

Keg options to bring... hmmm... Schwartzbier, Corona II, Dark Mild, IPA... decisions decisions...

Are you still attending Pok?


----------



## pokolbinguy (18/10/10)

raven19 said:


> Are you still attending Pok?



I dont like the chances of it, got to work


----------



## Hatchy (18/10/10)

We write our number from the list on the bottletops right?


----------



## MaltyHops (18/10/10)

Hatchy said:


> I reckon I've run out of reasons to procrastinate so I'm going to have to bottle my APA now.
> 
> I hate bottling.


So ... you were procrastinating about procrastinating?


----------



## Hatchy (18/10/10)

Mrs Hatchy is bottling as I type.


----------



## Gopha (18/10/10)

My Simarillo Ale is already bottled and taste tested, thanks Raven. Looking forward to catching up - Cheers


----------



## raven19 (18/10/10)

Hatchy said:


> We write our number from the list on the bottletops right?



Yes, or your avatar name, or make a label!


----------



## Hatchy (18/10/10)

Well that's that done. I got 16 stubbies as well as the 24 longnecks so I'll be having a couple to test between now & the swap. I chucked an amber ale on the yeast cake so if the APA isn't up to scratch I'll swap the amber ale with a best after date. That would mean having to bottle again so seems unlikely, more likely that the amber ale will be on tap.


----------



## Kieren (19/10/10)

3 short of a carton - anyone want to swap 2 beers?


----------



## Hatchy (19/10/10)

You could swap all 3 of yours & we'd only be 1 short.


----------



## Effect (19/10/10)

I'll be bottling my efforts today  I hate bottling.

Even if we get 20 swappers - that is a good turnout. Only 17 more sleeps until this one!


----------



## jonocarroll (19/10/10)

Phillip said:


> I'll be bottling my efforts today  I hate bottling.


CPBF FTW!!!

Actually, mine's still in the fermenter, hopefully chilling down to 0 soon. I liked the taste from the fermenter so much that I made it again to pitch onto the same yeastcake.

I've had to clear out old stock to gather up enough long-necks - where are they all??? I think I've given too many away.



Phillip said:


> Even if we get 20 swappers - that is a good turnout.


I'm still amazed that there's so many left on the list. While I'm sorry to see people drop out, a few less means I might actually have enough beer... should have scaled my recipe better.


----------



## drsmurto (19/10/10)

As far as labelling goes i have a roll of masking tape and an texta. That's as creative as i get  

Hopefully the beer inside the bottle makes up for the substandard label compared to those works of art some of you will know doubt create.


----------



## jbirbeck (19/10/10)

DrSmurto said:


> As far as labelling goes i have a roll of masking tape and an texta. That's as creative as i get
> 
> Hopefully the beer inside the bottle makes up for the substandard label compared to those works of art some of you will know doubt create.



Mine will have RK on the lid...I can't be stuffed taking off labels from prior swaps or using sticky tape, my time is better spent elsewhere


----------



## zephon (19/10/10)

Have added myself as a non-swapper (I'll be bringing a keg of something though!), playing cricket during the day but looking good for making it sometime around 7:00pm. 

What's the address?


----------



## Goofinder (19/10/10)

Is the swap really on the 6th? For some reason I thought it was later than that. 

My swap beer is in the fermenter and will make it into bottles in time but will likely need a bit longer to carb up.


----------



## drsmurto (19/10/10)

Nov 6th is the date, very ealry but it does avoid all the xmas madness that starts shortly after that if it hasn't already started.

I'm in the same boat, my beer has only been in primary for 10 days so unless i decide to keg and then CPBF my beer will have a best after date on it. I'd rather give it some cold conditioning time to ensure it peaks when you all open the bottle rather than try and rush it so that you can drink it the day after the swap.


----------



## zephon (19/10/10)

MaltyHops said:


> Is anyone interested in some saaz, goldings or mt.hood bine cuttings for propagation?
> Probably more for planning ahead for next season I guess.



I'm interested. Have wanted to plant some hops for a while now... will need some advice on what to do with them though!


----------



## Effect (19/10/10)

Got mine into bottles - with dramas though - good thing jasmin is at work because she would have died if she saw the kitchen. During bottling the little widget on the end of the bottling wand fell off into a bottle - beer was gushing down all over the floor :lol: 

Still got 26 longnecks and 2 stubbies - one lucky person will get the widget in theirs!  

Still not too happy with this beer though - but that is always how it is when swapping. I don't think I will get into one of these swaps again unless I have (or borrow) a CPBF (did you hear that santa?)

Oh and raven, how keen are you on picking up my fridge to take over there a day before and picking up a day after?

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Hatchy (19/10/10)

I got a PM this morning from a bloke who can't attend on the day but has already bottled his swap beer. Does anyone have a problem with non attendees swapping?


----------



## Effect (19/10/10)

Hatchy said:


> I got a PM this morning from a bloke who can't attend on the day but has already bottled his swap beer. Does anyone have a problem with non attendees swapping?



that is more than fine - happens quite often.


----------



## np1962 (19/10/10)

Has Chappo been invited to this? h34r:


----------



## Gopha (19/10/10)

Has a start time for this event been posted? - Cheers


----------



## raven19 (19/10/10)

Phillip said:


> Oh and raven, how keen are you on picking up my fridge to take over there a day before and picking up a day after?



Not very to be honest! Surely we can make do with party taps and ice in eskys?

That fridge was farking heavy!


----------



## drsmurto (19/10/10)

raven19 said:


> Not very to be honest! Surely we can make do with party taps and ice in eskys?
> 
> That fridge was farking heavy!



Are you telling me an engineer can't work out how to get a fridge on and off a ute? 

What good are you?  :lol:


----------



## raven19 (19/10/10)

simma said:


> What's the address?



Best to PM Hatchy for those details rather than him posting his address on a forum.


----------



## raven19 (19/10/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Are you telling me an engineer can't work out how to get a fridge on and off a ute?
> 
> What good are you?  :lol:



The answer is generally on a sliding scale, depending on whom to speak to...

The manager in me says no worries, just need someone else to do the lifting!


----------



## drsmurto (19/10/10)

Just need to ask one of those pillowcase brewers to borrow their hoist :lol:


----------



## Hatchy (19/10/10)

I may be able to borrow a ute or a trailer to move the fridge (as long as someone else does the lifting).


----------



## Effect (19/10/10)

raven19 said:


> The answer is generally on a sliding scale, depending on whom to speak to...
> 
> The manager in me says no worries, just need someone else to do the lifting!




Different fridge about half the size...is ok though.

Picnic taps are fine - thought I could offer a free tap for someone interstate etc.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Hatchy (19/10/10)

I'll have fridge space for 7 kegs. Will a corny stay cold enough sitting in an esky?


----------



## jbirbeck (19/10/10)

Hatchy said:


> I'll have fridge space for 7 kegs. Will a corny stay cold enough sitting in an esky?



with ice in there absolutely. I often take my kegs to parties and have the keg only 1/3rd in ice and she keeps and cool as a cucumber for the day without any trouble. If its hot a wet towel around the top can give you greater comfort it will stay cool.


----------



## raven19 (19/10/10)

And with 20+ people possibly attending, most kegs wont have a chance to get warm. We be a thirsty bunch.


----------



## drsmurto (19/10/10)

Rooting Kings said:


> with ice in there absolutely. I often take my kegs to parties and have the keg only 1/3rd in ice and she keeps and cool as a cucumber for the day without any trouble. If its hot a wet towel around the top can give you greater comfort it will stay cool.



I take kegs camping and put them in these sexy containers. I'll be bringing 1 along to the case swap. 












1 bag of ice and the beer is cold for the whole day. As RK mentions, if it's a hot day simply throw a wet towel or sheet over it.


----------



## TonyC (19/10/10)

All,
As my kegging is still incomplete, what is the desired amount of longnecks to bring and share.

Regards Tony


----------



## drsmurto (19/10/10)

There are currently 22 swappers so you need 21 longnecks plus at least the same amount of beer you intend to drink on the day.


----------



## TonyC (19/10/10)

Thanks Dr,
i knew the 22 for swapping, i was more curious about the drinking, with all you guys bringing kegs. 

Reagrds Tony


----------



## Hatchy (19/10/10)

That is sexy Doc, I'd consider leaving my wife for it.

Tony, how incomplete is incomplete? If you've got a full corny I reckon we can find a way to get the beer out.


----------



## jonocarroll (19/10/10)

DrSmurto said:


> 1 bag of ice and the beer is cold for the whole day.






Has wheels at the back. This will serve as my walking/stumbling frame this swap.

I found ice inside it three days after the last pour, once.


----------



## TonyC (19/10/10)

Hatchy,
I am awaiting taps and a regulator, which some one is giving me, so I wont nag him, he has already given me a three tap font. Its cool, i bring extra bottles.I dont think I drink that much, although my wife differs.

Regards Tony


----------



## Hatchy (19/10/10)

Fair enough, i've got a spare picnic tap & can hook up co2 for you if you bring a corny.


----------



## Effect (19/10/10)

What was I thinking? I'll have a van in the next few days that will be big enough to move my fridge...


----------



## raven19 (20/10/10)

My Case Swap Beer is looking rather sick.

2.5 Weeks left for me to brew another cracker.

Farking infections!!!!


----------



## raven19 (20/10/10)

Only a possible infection I am thinking now, starting to think this can't have kicked in so quickly in an almost finished brew.


----------



## Hatchy (20/10/10)

Fasty would drink it.


----------



## jonocarroll (20/10/10)

Case swap beer: Kegged, carbed, and tasted. Mighty fine IIDSSM. Will be CPBFed in the week before the swap for maximum clarity.

Based on the taste from the fermenter alone I made a second batch, which has now been pitched onto the yeastcake of the first. There's _technically_ enough time for this to add to the first batch if I do run short of full bottles, otherwise it's mine to drink :chug: Lucky too - I just gave my last fresh keg of beer to my brother for his birthday bash.

Are we still doing an unofficial label comp? Bragging rights only.

Also - what's happening for food this time around? I'm happy to make up a batch of my german pretzels again, but that's hardly lunch/dinner.


----------



## glaab (20/10/10)

Hatchy said:


> Fasty would drink it.


killer!!!! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Nevalicious (21/10/10)

Hatchy said:


> Fasty would drink it.



Bets on that he would ask for days first, if he should infact chuck it or drink it, ignore everyones advice about chucking it and starting again, then drink it anyways

Ahh, gold!


----------



## A3k (21/10/10)

Hi guys,
Turns out I've had something else come up on the 6th. Probably should've guessed as it's my missus's bday a few days earlier.

Anyway, is there a start time for this event? Ive seen the question asked, but no response.

I may have to pull out, but will see what time its likely to start. I could do a swap and go (bring my empty keg and swap with a full one).

Cheers,
Al


----------



## Hatchy (21/10/10)

I reckon I saw midday suggested as a start time. If anyone can't make it on the day but wants to swap I've got the Friday off that week so you can drop yr beers off on the Friday.


----------



## A3k (21/10/10)

Awesome,
Im still be in then.
I should be able to make it after midday. If not, ill drop my beers off the day before.

Cheers,
Al


----------



## drsmurto (21/10/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Also - what's happening for food this time around? I'm happy to make up a batch of my german pretzels again, but that's hardly lunch/dinner.



The ringburner chicken(tm) will be there B)


----------



## Effect (21/10/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> IIDSSM.
> 
> 
> I'm happy to make up a batch of my german pretzels again, but that's hardly lunch/dinner.




IIDSSM?

Are you happy to make 3 times the amount you made last time? They were yummy!


----------



## jonocarroll (21/10/10)

Phillip said:


> IIDSSM?


"If I do say so myself".

Just trying to fit in with all the TLAs - three-letter-acronyms.



Phillip said:


> Are you happy to make 3 times the amount you made last time? They were yummy!


Short answer: no.

These take a while to mix up, roll out, shape, boil, and bake. I'll try to make a larger batch, but first-come-first-served.


----------



## jbirbeck (21/10/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> "If I do say so myself".
> 
> Just trying to fit in with all the TLAs - three-letter-acronyms.
> 
> ...



you could always make them 3 times as big and cut them up 

they do take far too long to make but gee they are good.


----------



## jonocarroll (21/10/10)

Rooting Kings said:


> you could always make them 3 times as big and cut them up


That would change the way they cook - surface-to-volume ratio and all.

I'll aim for at least one each. Don't blame me though if you arrive late to find I've eaten yours too.

Aside from DrSmurto's patented (or is that painted?) chicken, who else has some food to bring?


----------



## raven19 (21/10/10)

(I have some green/white dessicated coconut beer topping if anyone is super hungry... :icon_vomit: )

I am happy to bring whatever type of food we are short on.


----------



## drsmurto (21/10/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> That would change the way they cook - surface-to-volume ratio and all.
> 
> I'll aim for at least one each. Don't blame me though if you arrive late to find I've eaten yours too.
> 
> Aside from DrSmurto's patented (or is that painted?) chicken, who else has some food to bring?



I think at least 1 person would debate that my chicken recipe is food...... :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Hatchy (21/10/10)

I'll see if Mrs Hatchy wants to make a slow cooked curry. If it was up to me to organise tucker I'd be doing a trip to coles for some snags & a loaf of bread.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (21/10/10)

Hatchy said:


> I'll see if Mrs Hatchy wants to make a slow cooked curry. If it was up to me to organise tucker I'd be doing a trip to coles for some snags & a loaf of bread.




And who has an issue with that :icon_drool2: :lol: 


BYB


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (21/10/10)

I'll bring the sauce... the tomato variety


----------



## Effect (21/10/10)

I'll bring some soy sausages for the BBQ! But I suppose I'll be the only one eating them.


----------



## jel (21/10/10)

Phillip said:


> I'll bring some soy sausages for the BBQ! But I suppose I'll be the only one eating them.


mate, if i get time off for good behavior i will bring some other veg-o friendly offerings. 
we can sit in the corner together eating our gruel and looking pale ...


----------



## drsmurto (21/10/10)

Both my swap beer and the beer i bring along are vegan friendly......

There is a plus side to being lazy :icon_cheers: 

I'll bring some of the marinade along before i add it to the chicken so you can coat your soy creations in it and share in the pain. :beerbang:


----------



## np1962 (21/10/10)

jel said:


> mate, if i get time off for good behavior i will bring some other veg-o friendly offerings.
> we can sit in the corner together eating our gruel and looking pale ...


That would be the 'windy' corner :lol:


----------



## widdley (23/10/10)

Ahhhrr crap,

I just noticed I've been put on the swapping list... totally forgot about that :unsure: 

The good news is I've steeped some chook grain through a pillowcase and have a brew almost ready, the problem is I don't have any bottles!

Can anyone recommend a place to pick up a couple of dozen long necks?

Ta

Dave


----------



## technoicon (23/10/10)

most bottleO's have them. there full but that shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## Frank (23/10/10)

Widdley said:


> Ahhhrr crap,
> 
> I just noticed I've been put on the swapping list... totally forgot about that :unsure:
> 
> ...


Send Hatchy a message. He was offering bottles earlier in this thread.


----------



## widdley (23/10/10)

Bottles all sorted thanks to Hatchy...

...and to Boston for the tip off :icon_cheers:


----------



## MaltyHops (23/10/10)

Widdley said:


> Ahhhrr crap,
> 
> I just noticed I've been put on the swapping list... totally forgot about that :unsure:
> 
> ...


I get my Coopers longnecks from the Magill bottle recycling - they charge 40cents each
- first clean often needs a bit of effort though. Also, did someone say we should be
using PET bottles for the swapping?

Anyways, I've got a batch of longnecks that have been soaking in sod.perc for about a
week and would need a final bottle brush/water jet spray inside, another soak of sod.perc
and final phos acid/starsan rinse before bottling you can have if you need things pronto.
And promise to carb to lowish volume.

T.

Oops! Just saw the situation under control post but if anyone else is caught short a bit...


----------



## Hatchy (24/10/10)

I've still got stacks (literally) of longnecks that I'm unlikely to ever have a use for. I scored another dozen yesterday when I had some mates round for a brewday & we emptied the only keg I had full. 1 of my mates had to get a slab of coopers. I've got heaps of crown seal stubbies I don't need as well.


----------



## raven19 (24/10/10)

Its a feast or a famine mate!

You have provided probably 60% of the empties for this years case swap.

I am brewing a brown ale atm for my replacement swap beer.

Fridge has been nuked and new fermentor soaking in napisan right now. About to sparge.


----------



## TonyC (24/10/10)

I am brewing a brown ale atm for my replacement swap beer.



Snap, me too

Regards Tony


----------



## Hatchy (24/10/10)

raven19 said:


> Its a feast or a famine mate!
> 
> You have provided probably 60% of the empties for this years case swap.
> 
> ...



I had a sample stubby of my apa last night which tasted ok. It's unlikely to be the best beer at the swap but it was pretty nice. Had a taste of both of Kieren's beers as well which were awesome.

I reckon it's 13 dozen bottles I've given away for the swap. I've got no idea how I ended up with so many bottles.


----------



## Kieren (24/10/10)

Hatchy said:


> I reckon it's 13 dozen bottles I've given away for the swap. I've got no idea how I ended up with so many bottles.



I do, gulp, gulp, gulp... :icon_drunk: :lol:


----------



## Hatchy (24/10/10)

You make a valid point (bastard).


----------



## Kieren (24/10/10)

Hatchy said:


> You make a valid point (bastard).


 :lol: 

1 keg gone in 72 hrs?


----------



## Hatchy (24/10/10)

It didn't even last 72 mate. Tapped at about 9:30 Thursday night, gone soon after midday yesterday. Looks like calling a beer "ya mothers panties" is a good way to get dudes to drink it. Makes me wonder about my mates.


----------



## Kieren (24/10/10)

Hatchy said:


> It didn't even last 72 mate. Tapped at about 9:30 Thursday night, gone soon after midday yesterday. Looks like calling a beer "ya mothers panties" is a good way to get dudes to drink it. Makes me wonder about my mates.



You're a sharing fella to give out your mother panties to everyone


----------



## Hatchy (24/10/10)

Everyone did enjoy my mothers panties, it's a pity that given the circumstances of that brewday(night) there will never be another batch of mothers panties.


----------



## pants (25/10/10)

I regretfully withdraw from the swap. Work has been getting in the way of my brewing schedule, so my beer won't be ready in time.


----------



## jayse (25/10/10)

I won't add my name to the list but I'll swap a beer, you'll need to supply a glass.


----------



## raven19 (25/10/10)

My brown ale is bubbling away nicely in the nuked fridge.

Put me down for 3 of Jayse's beers at a minimum.


----------



## Hatchy (25/10/10)

pants said:


> I regretfully withdraw from the swap. Work has been getting in the way of my brewing schedule, so my beer won't be ready in time.



Will it be bottled in time? Put a best after date on it if it's bottled by then.

Are you talking about the IPA we brewed here Jayse? I'll be interested to see what that tastes like a bit older. I realised tonight that I'll probably have 3 beers on tap by then assuming I don't have thirsty mates round for a brewday between now & then.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (26/10/10)

Well guys my case swap beer is now bottled. It was a bit of an effort. I'm a glass bottle virgin. I hope I haven't stuffed it up too much. 

Any how the beer tasted ok out of the fermenter so fingers crossed.

Bring on swap day!

MOM out.


----------



## jonocarroll (28/10/10)

Phew - 22 bottles. Just. The keg blew just as I started #23.

Label's coming along nicely too.

Not sure if I'll have anything ready to bring along in the port-a-keg (with soon-to-be disclosed personalised tap-handle), but if it's done in time (fingers crossed) then I'll bring a keg of IIPA. I might have enough Planet of the Grapes left over, but it's not up to the quality of previous years.

Are we sorted for lunch/dinner plans? Are we pitching in a few bucks for someone to organise things to BBQ or are we bringing our own?


----------



## np1962 (28/10/10)

Looking forward to the day even though I am no longer involved in the swap itself.
May bring a keg of Black IPA (still not comfortable calling something that colour a Pale Ale)
Not a quaffer at 7.2%ABV but a nice beer all the same, am sure Butters would of got stuck in on Sunday if he didn't have to drive.
Only other full keg, atm, is a Landlord type and it may be gone by then :icon_drool2: 
Cheers
Nige


----------



## MaltyHops (28/10/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> ..
> Are we sorted for lunch/dinner plans? Are we pitching in a few bucks for someone to organise things to BBQ or are we bringing our own?


I'd be happy to be a party to the pitching in idea ... or bring my own
... or get all my caloric intake from beer.

While I'm here, does anyone have hops other than Cascade, POR, Chinook,
Goldings, Mt. Hood, Saaz or Victoria growing well at the moment for me to
invite myself to drop by for a photo call?

T.


----------



## Gopha (30/10/10)

Hi, Due to circumstances beyond my control, I won't be able to attend the case swap. I will attempt to remove my name off the swappers list - Cheers


----------



## raven19 (30/10/10)

Gopha said:


> Hi, Due to circumstances beyond my control, I won't be able to attend the case swap. I will attempt to remove my name off the swappers list - Cheers



You can still swap beers without attending mate. I can drop your beers off if you can get them to my place during the week (if that helps)?


----------



## Effect (31/10/10)

I'm going to bring a long my thermometer - hopefully a few of you can bring along one for calibration purposes - Smurto, could you bring one of the ones you trust? Or is a case swap gathering the worst time to calibrate them?


----------



## raven19 (31/10/10)

Phillip said:


> Or is a case swap gathering the worst time to calibrate them?



Depends how early you start drinking... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Hatchy (1/11/10)

Does everyone who's bringing kegs have picnic taps? Can a couple of blokes also bring a co2 bottle? Mine is full but on current form it may not be by Saturday.

I'd be happy to look at thermometer calibration. In the interest of accurate science it may be best to do that early.

Fine, mostly sunny & 25 for Saturday looks good.


----------



## raven19 (1/11/10)

Gopha said:


> Hi, Due to circumstances beyond my control, I won't be able to attend the case swap. I will attempt to remove my name off the swappers list - Cheers



Confirming I will be bringing Gopha's beers so he is still swapping.  

I dont foresee an issue with me bring my gas bottle with the kegs and taps. If peoples kegs are gassed up and ready to go we wont use much gas to push out the amber goodness.


----------



## raven19 (1/11/10)

So 19 Brewers on the list at the moment.

We have mentioned in previous swaps the host should be given an additional bottle from each swapper - which I am most happy to continue to recommend, after all the host is providing the venue!

Pretty sure Hatchy wont this. (apart from getting all his bottles back again! :lol: )

So 20 longnecks should be plenty for the swap, one for each brewer (18 other swappers), +1 for the host, +1 spare.


----------



## jonocarroll (1/11/10)

Hatchy said:


> Does everyone who's bringing kegs have picnic taps? Can a couple of blokes also bring a co2 bottle? Mine is full but on current form it may not be by Saturday.


Mine will be in the port-a-keg, which has a micromatic tap (and with any luck by then, shiny new tap handle) + keg-charger. The charger can be passed around if flows are slow.



raven19 said:


> So 20 longnecks should be plenty for the swap, one for each brewer (18 other swappers), +1 for the host, +1 spare.


Done and done. Now I get to taste the bottled goodness before the swap and see how the CPBF did in terms of clarity.


----------



## jayse (1/11/10)

may I make a suggestion since there is only 19 swappers left but most have the 21 or whatever, so that leaves a extra for the host plus one more, two ideas for the remaining case is one year(many years ago) we auctioned of a case, in that instance the money went to charity, also many people donated spare glassware and the like for that auction case.
The money could also be saved to, I don't know, maybe pay for food for either this or a follow up event or any number of other ideas, maybe left a little late for this idea but I think we can make it happen still.
The other idea being the remaining case could go to a peoples choice winner by popular vote for whoever has the best beer to share on the night.

Just a couple ideas, shoot em down if you like or whatever.

if anyone wants to question the legality of auctioning of homebrew then go ahead give it your negative or paranoid best shot but in the end man come on do you think we are all gunna end up with any type of drama, pffft.


----------



## np1962 (1/11/10)

Either suggestion works for me Jayse, although I'd unfortunately be out of the Auction due to lack of funds.
Best beer on the night sounds good, maybe number on a slip of paper into the hat with a reasonable cut off time. i.e. before we are all wasted.
Us non swappers could dob in a gold coin or two or a bottle of something to ensure equity with those that made the effort to supply the prize.
Money to be used for a worthwhile cause.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## jonocarroll (1/11/10)

Perhaps two or three bottles at random (lucky-dip style) from the extra case to fund the label comp?


----------



## MaltyHops (1/11/10)

Do people normally crack open the case swapped bottles on the day/night?

We could use the spare bottles for tasting so people can decide whether to
store away the swapped bottles or drink in the near term?

T.


----------



## raven19 (1/11/10)

Good idea's above Jayse.

Some of the swap beers wont be ready (read: carbed up) to drink on the night. Or at least I know mine wont be!


----------



## Effect (1/11/10)

MaltyHops said:


> Do people normally crack open the case swapped bottles on the day/night?
> 
> We could use the spare bottles for tasting so people can decide whether to
> store away the swapped bottles or drink in the near term?
> ...




I was thinking the same thing...

But I like the idea of the highest bidder or best beer on the day...


----------



## Hatchy (1/11/10)

raven19 said:


> Good idea's above Jayse.
> 
> Some of the swap beers wont be ready (read: carbed up) to drink on the night. Or at least I know mine wont be!



Will yours be bottled by Saturday?

I've got 2 dozen longnecks as well as some stubbies of my swap beer. I was going to give the spares away to fellow brewers not in the swap (yes Jayse, yr name was on 1 of them) but I'm happy with the other ideas if everyone else is. We will need to sort out something to eat. I can survive on beer alone but the way I felt yesterday & this morning suggests that I probably shouldn't.

Is anyone bringing wives or girlfriends? Mrs Hatchy will be here (as far as I know) & speaks beer geek about as well as I do but would probably like to be able to talk to other girls about whatever it is that girls talk about.


----------



## raven19 (1/11/10)

Hatchy said:


> Will yours be bottled by Saturday?



Yes barely. Plan to bottle late this week mate.

I will have other beers to sample on keg though too.


----------



## jayse (1/11/10)

NigeP62 said:


> snipped>
> Us non swappers could dob in a gold coin or two or a bottle of something to ensure equity with those that made the effort to supply the prize.


That sounds good, I am sure all us non swappers can come up with a bottle or something for the extra case, the time we did the auction the extra case had allsorts of goodies in it, a stripper inside a giant hooch cake and all  That would sort out the food aswell as same female conversation for Mrs Hatch :lol: 


Hatchy said:


> Is anyone bringing wives or girlfriends? Mrs Hatchy will be here (as far as I know) & speaks beer geek about as well as I do but would probably like to be able to talk to other girls about whatever it is that girls talk about.


----------



## Hatchy (1/11/10)

I just updated the article with my address & mobile number for the blokes that haven't been here before. If yr coming to my place from Richmond Rd & see a dip sign then slow down, the sign isn't joking!


----------



## jbirbeck (2/11/10)

Not sure yet if I can make the day for long but the beer is ready to swap for sure. Will bring/send along a full 24...some will be cold to enjoy on the day, and it will be enjoyed even if I do say so myself :icon_drool2:


----------



## Effect (2/11/10)

Weather is predicated to be just below 30. Which will be quite pleasant. Hatchy, Can I swing by sometime after 8 on Thursday with my keg fridge? I wont have time on Friday...

Only 4 more sleeps!


----------



## Hatchy (2/11/10)

If anyone can't make it Saturday & wants to drop their beers off on Friday then I'll be home making up for last Saturdays aborted brewday.

Edit for Phil, I'll find out what time indoor cricket is & let you know.


----------



## widdley (2/11/10)

Crap!
Alas I'm out :angry: :angry: 
Between employers and families, I don't think I'll have time to bottle
Sorry guys, I was really looking forward to this


----------



## drsmurto (3/11/10)

I'll be bringing along enough food and beer to cater for myself at least 5 times over. I'll be pushing to get the bbq fired up asap.

Will bring a CO2 bottle with a few extra lines on it so others can hook their kegs up to it as well as a spare picnic tap. I'll try to remember to bring along a few mercury thermometers for those who would like to calibrate theirs against them. 

I plan on bottling my beer on Friday night, still debating whether to keg it, gas it and CPBF or bulk primed it and try my hand at bottle conditioning if i can remember how to do it :unsure: 

Happy to contribute extra beers to a pool to be auctioned off (as well as a few for the host). Money to charity sounds fine.

As with other swaps having a plan for dinner would also be a good idea. I'd suggest getting some pizza delivered in as by then i doubt many with be up for cooking and I know from past experiences that a lack of food is not a good thing. I'm not a uni student anymore with the eating is cheating philosophy and would rather not be passed out in my swag at 8pm...... 

Looking forward to this. Am crash chilling the keg beer now and the homegrown cascade is going to surprise a few people. :icon_cheers:


----------



## drsmurto (3/11/10)

Hmmmm, should i bring the handpump along instead and serve a hoppy beer, flat and warm :icon_drool2:


----------



## Hatchy (3/11/10)

I definately like the idea of firing up the BBQ as early as possible, if we've got enough dead things I can get the 2nd BBQ going. I have a webber but don't have any heat beads or whatever it is that you use for a webber, if anyone wants to use it then it's there but bring heat beads or firestarters or whatever it is that makes a webber work.

There's a few good pizza places near me so pizza later on sounds good.

I'd like to see how far our my thermometer is. After last Saturdays drunken attempt at a brewday I'd prefer to calibrate in hot water rather than in a mash.

Will Raven be rocking up still in his whites? Will he have enough zinc cream for everyone?


----------



## raven19 (3/11/10)

Hatchy said:


> Will Raven be rocking up still in his whites? Will he have enough zinc cream for everyone?



I will be a tad later unless something unusual happens on Sat, last week was called off hence a 1 dayer this week meaning a longer game.

Its been a while since I last had a 'white' night. Its tempting, but to err on the side of caution, I will shower first!

Planning on dropping off my kegs, and at least 3 swappers beers Sat morning if ok Hatch?

I am bottling Fri night also! Bottle conditioned mine shall be.


----------



## Hatchy (3/11/10)

Saturday morning or any time Friday is fine with me.


----------



## jayse (3/11/10)

I am not a 100% to make it now, trying desperately to get out of a gig, funnily enough being the Adelaide and Mildura case swap my gig is in Mildura, kinda amusing but mainly a pain in the arse.
Apparantly I have known about it for sometime, bullshit I reckon no one told me untill yesterday, still, will know by the end of the day hopefully if I can get myself out of it, I am pretty hopefull.


----------



## Effect (3/11/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Hmmmm, should i bring the handpump along instead and serve a hoppy beer, flat and warm :icon_drool2:



Yes please! That would be very nice...


----------



## jayse (3/11/10)

Can't get out of my commitments so I will be a no show unfortunately, bitterly dissapointed but what can you do!


----------



## Goofinder (3/11/10)

I will likely bottle my beer tonight but you'll need to give it a couple of weeks to carb up. There's about 21-22L there so there should be a couple of spare bottles to go into the extra case or whatever it is.

I have probably 3/4 keg of an APA-ish beer or a full keg of a bitter that is yet to be carbed up. Unless I get my CO2 bottle filled beforehand it will probably be the former that makes an appearance. I've got a charger to push beer out but not enough to force carb anything.

Baklava is likely to be back on the menu this time around, and Helena will probably hang around for a while.

Pizza later in the evening sounds good since it can be hard work getting through all the beers on an empty stomach. What time are we kicking off again?


----------



## Hatchy (3/11/10)

jayse said:


> Can't get out of my commitments so I will be a no show unfortunately, bitterly dissapointed but what can you do!



So you'll drop yr keg off Friday?



Goofinder said:


> I will likely bottle my beer tonight but you'll need to give it a couple of weeks to carb up. There's about 21-22L there so there should be a couple of spare bottles to go into the extra case or whatever it is.
> 
> I have probably 3/4 keg of an APA-ish beer or a full keg of a bitter that is yet to be carbed up. Unless I get my CO2 bottle filled beforehand it will probably be the former that makes an appearance. I've got a charger to push beer out but not enough to force carb anything.
> 
> ...



I reckon around 12 is a civil time to kick off. If you'd prefer to bring the bitter we'll have gas & can force carb it.

I assume everyone is ok to bring a glass & a chair. If yr happy to stand up & drink straight from the tap then you don't have to.


----------



## jayse (3/11/10)

Hatchy said:


> So you'll drop yr keg off Friday?



Nope, I am not letting you bastards drink it all without me.


----------



## Effect (3/11/10)

Just sorting out my randall right now. Should be having some of the 16 story drop pale going through some riwaka. Will bring my keg fridge around tomorrow night along with two kegs - even though it would look better if the hop randall was sitting outside, I think it would be better if it stays inside a fridge.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Hatchy (3/11/10)

jayse said:


> Nope, I am not letting you bastards drink it all without me.



I wasn't suggesting we'd drink it all, I was just thinking that we could test it for you to make sure it's OK



Phillip said:


> Just sorting out my randall right now. Should be having some of the 16 story drop pale going through some riwaka. Will bring my keg fridge around tomorrow night along with two kegs - even though it would look better if the hop randall was sitting outside, I think it would be better if it stays inside a fridge.
> 
> Cheers
> Phil



Do you need a hand getting the fridge in the van? I can easily swing past yr place if required.


----------



## levin_ae92 (3/11/10)

Wish I could make it, but my Girlfriend has her graduation that night!! (Hence why I took myself off the list after whinging about not being on the list!! )


----------



## Goofinder (3/11/10)

Just bottled my swap beer and am drinking the leftovers. Seems reasonable to me so I guess you're stuck with it. :icon_cheers:


----------



## drsmurto (4/11/10)

Does anyone have a beer better suited to a handpump than mine (rye 'golden' ale with homegrown cascade)?

If so, I am happy to carb mine up and let someone else have their beer served through a handpump (sparkler optional).

Tasted both my swap beer and the beer to be kegged last night prior to the polyclar addition. Identical grist and yeast, only difference is the hops. I think i prefer the chinook but i cant put my finger on what the cascade reminds me of. Possibly amarillo with a touch of nelson sauvin..... like grapefruit and passionfruit mixed with a slight sav blanc type aroma. Looking forward to the feedback as its the first time i have used the cascade.


----------



## jonocarroll (4/11/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Does anyone have a beer better suited to a handpump than mine (rye 'golden' ale with homegrown cascade)?
> 
> If so, I am happy to carb mine up and let someone else have their beer served through a handpump (sparkler optional).


 :icon_drool2: Mmmm handpump.

I have a keg of a copy of my swap beer (Ruddles County English Pale Ale) that might go a treat. I was planning to bring my Planet of the Grapes in my port-a-keg. I like a well-pulled hoppy beer through, so my vote goes for the 'golden'. Failing that, I can bring another keg. I suppose we could always swap the PoTG and 'golden' over sometime during the night.

I'll need to be up early Saturday to start making these pretzels, but otherwise all looks to be on track. Just need to get my labels printed.


----------



## np1962 (4/11/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Does anyone have a beer better suited to a handpump than mine (rye 'golden' ale with homegrown cascade)?
> 
> If so, I am happy to carb mine up and let someone else have their beer served through a handpump (sparkler optional).


Have a TTLL ish beer(no Styrians  all late hops are fuggles)
Is carbed reasonably low so might go alright, best go and do a taste test on it.
Is it too early to do it now :icon_drunk: 12.25pm, should be OK to sink a couple unless SWMBO gets home early . h34r: 
Cheers
Nige


----------



## drsmurto (4/11/10)

Its easy enough to switch over beers on the handpump although with the setup i leave the relief valve open as i am yet to setup the check valve/manifold thingamy.

Happy to play it by ear, its not that hard to carb up a beer, a lot more fun to degas it although someone managed to knock the carb out of one of my beers at a swap in the barossa last year in no time and without me knowing.......... <_< :lol:


----------



## Effect (4/11/10)

Hoppy beer will be fine by me!


----------



## Hatchy (4/11/10)

If anyone wants several dozen crown seal bottles then feel free to bring something with you to put them in. I've just started looking at the tidy up effort required to get this place presentable for Saturday & there's a lot of bottles here that will be recycled if no one claims them.


----------



## jonocarroll (5/11/10)

Hatchy said:


> If anyone wants several dozen crown seal bottles [...]


Longnecks or stubbies? Possibly interested in longnecks - seems I've been giving away too many and I almost ran short for the swap as it is. Probably a good idea to keep more than 1 swap worth on hand.


----------



## raven19 (5/11/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Longnecks or stubbies? Possibly interested in longnecks - seems I've been giving away too many and I almost ran short for the swap as it is. Probably a good idea to keep more than 1 swap worth on hand.



In theory yes, but the good Mr Hatch will have 4 cartons worth of full beers assuming he is swapping as well as being the host.

Plus I understand he drinks the occasional beer from a bottle... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Hatchy (5/11/10)

I've got an abundance of longnecks & stubbies. Whatever doesn't go tomorrow will probably get recycled.

I took today off work so I could tidy this place up, I'm milling grain as I type this, I'll tidy later.


----------



## raven19 (5/11/10)

So my plan is to bring along kegs of Corona Mk II, a Dark Mild & a Schwartzbier (although this could be near empty), plus some bottled brews.

Remember to bring a chair and a glass folks!


----------



## Hatchy (5/11/10)

Chairs & glasses are a top idea.

My amber ale hasn't blown yet but can't be far away. I kegged the 1st batch brewed on my current system last night, it was tasting pretty good 12 hours ago but I probably should pour a glass to make sure it's still ok.


----------



## Effect (5/11/10)

Dropped off my keg fridge last night. Will have two beers on tap - a pale ale that treads lightly on ipa territory that will have a quick bath in some riwaka before heading to the tap as well as a easy drinking Anzac pale weighing in around the 4% mark, with maybe a little too generous helping of riwaka and galaxy - I'm sure any of ewes who went to anhc are galaxy-d out.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## drsmurto (5/11/10)

I'll put my hand up for a crate or 2 of longnecks. Seems i too have been giving them away faster than i have been stockpiling. I hope i have enough for tomorrow or people might end up with stubbies.....

Bring a jacket as well, forecast is for a late change with a possible drop or 2 of rain.


----------



## Frank (5/11/10)

I am forcing my keg now ready for bottling soon. I am at Mt P today if you need some bottles now. Otherwise I can drop past early afternoon for some QC on your taps. Give me a buzz on the number of bottles you might want. 



DrSmurto said:


> I'll put my hand up for a crate or 2 of longnecks. Seems i too have been giving them away faster than i have been stockpiling. I hope i have enough for tomorrow or people might end up with stubbies.....
> 
> Bring a jacket as well, forecast is for a late change with a possible drop or 2 of rain.


----------



## Hatchy (5/11/10)

Bottling today? I need a counter pressure filler!

Jackets are a great idea as well as chairs & glasses. I have several chairs, jackets & glasses but not enough to accommodate a couple of dozen people.



Phillip said:


> Dropped off my keg fridge last night. Will have two beers on tap - a pale ale that treads lightly on ipa territory that will have a quick bath in some riwaka before heading to the tap as well as a easy drinking Anzac pale weighing in around the 4% mark, with maybe a little too generous helping of riwaka and galaxy - I'm sure any of ewes who went to anhc are galaxy-d out.
> 
> Cheers
> Phil



Did those kegs have beer in them when they got here?


----------



## jonocarroll (5/11/10)

raven19 said:


> In theory yes, but the good Mr Hatch will have 4 cartons worth of full beers assuming he is swapping as well as being the host.


Ah, my phrasing was ambiguous - I meant that *I* should keep a few more bottles handy.

@Hatchy - I'll take a crate of longnecks if they're still plentiful.

Looks like there's a decent quantity of bonus kegs making the party, so I'll stick to just the one extra in the newly-upgraded port-a-keg... it now has a decent handle, and in about an hour or so will sport a nice wooden bar on top.


----------



## raven19 (5/11/10)

This is all reading well. I am getting excited!

Not looking forward to cleaning those bottles in a few short hours... part and parcel of being a swapper though.


----------



## Hatchy (5/11/10)

DrSmurto said:


> I'll put my hand up for a crate or 2 of longnecks.



Done



QuantumBrewer said:


> @Hatchy - I'll take a crate of longnecks if they're still plentiful.



& done.


----------



## Frank (5/11/10)

Ok, all bottled now. I have chosen Hallertau for the Randall, so will see how it turns out.


----------



## TonyC (5/11/10)

So 20 longnecks should be plenty for the swap, one for each brewer (18 other swappers), +1 for the host, +1 spare. 



Hatchy,
Is this the total number for swapping, and do you need anything else bought along. I have a family commitment in the evening so i will be bailing early



Regards Tony


----------



## pants (5/11/10)

Have a great day tomorrow, guys... Looks to be shaping up nicely! Somebody take a camera...

I'm sorry I can't be with you, however the wife's taking me out tomorrow for my birthday, then a weekend of well overdue family time.

Cheers! Steve.


----------



## Effect (5/11/10)

Hatchy said:


> Did those kegs have beer in them when they got here?




no just sanitiser.....


----------



## drsmurto (5/11/10)

Procrastinating.....

Fark i hate bottling.

So far i have kegged and gassed the beer but decided the vegies needed a water, then the fruit trees. 

Better check AHB while i am at it...... <_< 

Had planned on watching the cricket whilst bottling but given the score i think I'll pass and watch neighbours instead


----------



## jonocarroll (5/11/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Procrastinating.....




This clip works both for procrastinating, and the ridiculousness of doing one's taxes [double that for doing someone else's].

I have 20 bottles left after... Quality Control. Yup - damn fine drop that is. See you all tomorrow!


----------



## Hatchy (5/11/10)

Phillip said:


> no just sanitiser.....



It was quite tasty sanitiser while it lasted.



DrSmurto said:


> Procrastinating.....
> 
> Fark i hate bottling.
> 
> ...



Procrastinate faster!

I have to bottle what didn't fit in the keg last night so my ferment fridge can be an auxiliary keg fridge tomorrow but I'm not procrastinating nearly as fast as I'd like.


----------



## raven19 (5/11/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Procrastinating.....
> 
> Fark i hate bottling.



+1. 26L bottled tonight though. Glad its done. Labels added too.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (6/11/10)

Car packed ready to roll. See you guys later on.


----------



## Hatchy (6/11/10)

I feel like a kid on christmas day at the moment. Where are my presents?


----------



## raven19 (6/11/10)

On my way now to drop off goodies.


----------



## Goofinder (6/11/10)

Looks like it's time to start packing the beer into the car. Should be there around 12ish.


----------



## drsmurto (6/11/10)

Car is loaded. Just getting the address before i leave. 

See you in an hour :icon_drunk:


----------



## technoicon (6/11/10)

Road trip! 

were here should be around there soon. just filling the gas bottle! 

cheers


----------



## Hatchy (6/11/10)

raven19 said:


> On my way now to drop off goodies.



& now there's 6 beers on tap & 12 dozen swap beers in the yard. Inside is smelling pretty good with the curry & potato bake. Phil & I have just poured our 1st beers.


----------



## Amin (6/11/10)

I was down as attending non swapper but I've got a respiratory infection so no can do today, but if you've got some longnecks left over after I'll happily take them off your hands.


----------



## legham (7/11/10)

How was the case swap! 

Im at work and need some photos to cheer me up or make me jealous about not beeing able to attend last night.


----------



## technoicon (7/11/10)

all i can tell you is saaz smokes better than galaxy.


----------



## legham (7/11/10)

Got to love the hop doobie. :blink:


----------



## np1962 (7/11/10)

Awesome Fury said:


> all i can tell you is saaz smokes better than galaxy.


And Mildura boys party real hard! :icon_drunk:

Hope Maltyhops gets the evidence up on here.


----------



## Hatchy (7/11/10)

NigeP62 said:


> And Mildura boys party real hard! :icon_drunk:
> 
> Hope Maltyhops gets the evidence up on here.



I'm not sure how I'm going to get the footprints off the ceiling.


----------



## technoicon (7/11/10)

thirsty


----------



## Hatchy (7/11/10)

I'm not sure how you could be thirsty after drinking all the tequila last night.


----------



## TonyC (7/11/10)

Hatchy,
Thanks for opening your house for the swap, it was good to put some names to faces.Its a shame i had to leave early, and my wife was very surprised i came home sober. Next time i will not double book. I left my chair there, and will give you a ring to pick up later.Phil, your beer through the Randell was awsome, can you post the recipe please.Again,thanks.

Regards Tony


----------



## np1962 (7/11/10)

After breakfast thoughts on last night,
Thank you to Hatchy for hosting a great event.
Even bigger thanks to Mrs Hatchy for having a load of drunkards in your home.
Goofinder- your first swap? Good to see you get a second wind after being asleep before dark.
Mayor of Mildura- I'd vote for you.
Awesome Fury- Value!
Kieron- Nice to meet you mate.
Dr Smurto- Good to see the handpump make an appearance. Ringburner Chicken hit the spot.
Boston- Yiros hit the spot before the drive home.
Maltyhops- There is evidence in this mans possession, good to have loads of photos of a swap, get them posted.
Raven19- Who the f*#k is Andrew Denton and what does he do with the rope?
TonyC and Phillip- Get organised guys, leaving a swap before dark isn't a good look.
Dan, muckey and butters- good to catch up again, good ploy muckey pretending his car is stuffed so butters had to do the driving keeping him in control. Mind you the prostate still made an appearance.
QB- Pretzel were tops.
Missing some I know, great crowd, loads of good beers although IPA's, randalls and other heavily hopped beers dominated.
With all the hoppy beers was it really necessary to add an ounce of flowers to your glasses? Or smoke the stuff?
Looking forward to the next swap and more Adelaide Community gatherings.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## TonyC (7/11/10)

TonyC and Phillip- Get organised guys, leaving a swap before dark isn't a good look.

Nige,
Point taken, but I had a family commitment i could not get out of, not without pain and suffering, so i came to swapand meet a few people.

Regards Tony


----------



## Kieren (7/11/10)

What a great night and many great beers. Stand outs for me were Dan's bitter, both of Phil's but particularly the randalled 16 story drop, Smurto's hand pumped ale and Nige's great black IPA.

Great to catch up with a few familiar faces and meet some new ones.

Look forward to the next one.

PS - forgot to add on my swap beer label but mine is ready for consumption now and will drink better fresh, though it's aready been in the bottle for about 6 weeks.


----------



## np1962 (7/11/10)

TonyC said:


> TonyC and Phillip- Get organised guys, leaving a swap before dark isn't a good look.
> 
> Nige,
> Point taken, but I had a family commitment i could not get out of, not without pain and suffering, so i came to swapand meet a few people.
> ...


Understood Tony, comment in jest only. Hope to see you at the next meetup.
Cheers 
Nige.


----------



## np1962 (7/11/10)

For anyone interested here is my BlackIPA recipe and the Beersmith file.
Cheers
Nige

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: B8/10 Black IPA
Brewer: Nigel Peters
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Style India Black Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.49 L
Estimated OG: 1.072 SG
Estimated Color: 60.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 67.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 73.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.70 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 82.61 % 
0.40 kg Caraamber (Weyermann) (70.9 EBC) Grain 5.80 % 
0.40 kg Chocolate Malt (886.5 EBC) Grain 5.80 % 
0.40 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 5.80 % 
10.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (60 min) Hops 12.6 IBU 
25.00 gm Magnum [14.00 %] (60 min) Hops 33.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (60 min) Hops 11.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
20.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (20 min) Hops 9.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (1 min) Hops 0.5 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 6.90 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 17.98 L of water at 71.9 C 65.6 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 11.51 L of water at 93.5 C 75.6 C 

View attachment BlackIPA.bsm


----------



## muckey (7/11/10)

fantastic night - many thanks to hatchy and Mrs Hatchy

Butters was extremely well behaved actually h34r: 

good to catch up with familiar faces and meet a few new ones

and tasted some awesome beers

Smurto's (aka Wile E Coyote) beer engine got hammered and Phillip's randell - Whew - I'm still recovering from the hop hit. Seems beer isn't the only use for hops - now I know why so many people want to grow them :blink: 

Cheers all round for a great night


----------



## Hatchy (7/11/10)

I just found out where the ring burner got it's name from.

Thanks to whoever brought the jerky & cashews, they're going pretty well right now.

I reckon we could've come up with an excuse for you Tony, we'll come up with something next time.


----------



## ~MikE (7/11/10)

yeah, sorry i missed it guys, sounds like you had a good one though.


----------



## Goofinder (7/11/10)

NigeP62 said:


> Goofinder- your first swap? Good to see you get a second wind after being asleep before dark.


Pretty sure you've got me confused for someone else, or at least I don't remember falling asleep... :icon_drunk: 

Thanks to Hatchy and Mrs Hatchy for hosting and everyone else for turning out with their beer, was a good day. 

My swap beer will need a bit longer to carb up as it has only been in the bottle for a few days.

Cheers,
Dan (Wild Elephant Brewery).


----------



## jonocarroll (7/11/10)

Goofinder said:


> Pretty sure you've got me confused for someone else, or at least I don't remember falling asleep... :icon_drunk:


I think that would be Brett - went hard, then went to sleep, but got a second wind! At least he didn't end up written on like the Mayor did.

Cheers to the Hatchys for a great night. Glad to see some familiar faces and some new ones. So many good beers it's no wonder the Mildura boys ended up returning several times during the night. As labelled, my swap beer is ready to drink (CPBF) but don't drink it too cold. First one to crack open a swap beer should start the tasting thread. Oh, and Awesome Guy - we found your extra swap beer in the freezer... I think the comment around midnight was "we should have one of these - it's two days old, and warm, but f**k it - let's drink it!".

Special thanks to all those who provided food and/or drinks. The jerky was fantastic and the late-night yiros really hit the spot. Phil's randall was exceptional.

I don't envy anyone who ate the chicken and some hops - you're in for a strange day today.  

To all those who couldn't make it - no excuses for the mid-year swap!


----------



## np1962 (7/11/10)

Yeah my error, getting names and handles mixed around.
Brett it was. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (7/11/10)

Guys / Gals

My apologies for not making the Adelaide & Mildura Case Swap. As with most swaps the more that are there the less you notice about those that don't show. By the looks of it it turned out tops. It was always going to be a battle to get away for another Saturday night especially after the big three nights the Barossa lads and I had the previous week in Melbourne. Was almost on my way though until some mates turned up and as we do here in country Barossa, the wine, cheese and small goods appeared. Will be looking out for the next swap with interest.

Cheers & good brewing to all, now back to the red :beer: 


Back Yard Brewer


----------



## np1962 (7/11/10)

BYB,
You were talked about, not as much as the Pink Appendage though. h34r:


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (7/11/10)

NigeP62 said:


> BYB,
> You were talked about, not as much as the Pink Appendage though. h34r:





Yep, I left that home last week, airport security do give funny looks especially when it falls into the wrong luggage. It is tucked away though for another day  

BYB


----------



## technoicon (7/11/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> I think that would be Brett - went hard, then went to sleep, but got a second wind! At least he didn't end up written on like the Mayor did.
> 
> Cheers to the Hatchys for a great night. Glad to see some familiar faces and some new ones. So many good beers it's no wonder the Mildura boys ended up returning several times during the night. As labelled, my swap beer is ready to drink (CPBF) but don't drink it too cold. First one to crack open a swap beer should start the tasting thread. Oh, and Awesome Guy - we found your extra swap beer in the freezer... I think the comment around midnight was "we should have one of these - it's two days old, and warm, but f**k it - let's drink it!".
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! I totally forgot about putting that bottle in the freezer.. we just got home and i realised we were short one bottle. I was confused as hell! hahahaha 

Was a great night. good to meet all you boys and have a good drink. Thanks Hatchy, n mrs hatchy, you put on one hell of a party!! 

Definately know exactly were hatchy lives now.. hahahaha

all good fun. hopefully next swap i'll have heaps more beers to bring..


----------



## technoicon (7/11/10)

oh and i just started getting sober as we drove in to mildura... fixed now.. back on the beers!


----------



## technoicon (7/11/10)

some photos.

dont know how to post the properly..lol


----------



## technoicon (7/11/10)

as you can tell the first few are fine.. few beers later.. and it's just a blurr!

great night guys!


----------



## technoicon (7/11/10)

BTW, i guess i should explain my beers a little.

i just bottled it 3 days ago.. so give it a few weeks.

it's an amber ale with cascade hops.. and about 5 ground chilli's went into the boil.. 
i couldnt taste any chilli, but i've brewed this be for and you kinda get some pot luck, some glasses are chilli as, some not so much.

I'll let you know when I think it's ready..

cheers,
Awesome


----------



## Gopha (7/11/10)

Hi, My case swap beer is ready to drink, carbonation may be a little high(Simarillo Ale) :icon_cheers:


----------



## Frank (7/11/10)

Cheers to Hatchy and Hatchy's first wife and ex girlfriend for a great night.

My top 3 beers for the night was Hatchy/Kieren's American Amber, Nige's Black IPA and Phil's 16 floor drop. 

Luckly I did not go to crazy with Smurto's Ring Burner Chicken, so not too much pain today. Looking forward to the next gathering.

Also good to see Dan's 2 girls with 'We're here for Beer' tattoos, from Wyeast at ANHC.


----------



## Frank (7/11/10)

Also a special thanks to the Mayor of Mildura and Awesome Fury for their trip down from Mildura. Just a tip for next time guys, you can't just order a cab and say 'I'm in Adelaide, and I need a lift back to my room', they need more detail. I hope you managed a few hours sleep before the trip home.

Thanks also to Kieren for traveling 4 hours from the opposite direction.


----------



## Frank (7/11/10)

Hatchy, just remembered I left my esky behind that the food was in. It's a newish Blue Willow, if you open it it will probably smell like Yiros meat. It should be empty, so will grab it one day soon.


----------



## raven19 (7/11/10)

That was a great night.

Thanks to the Hatch's for their hospitality!

I presume there are no more rope/Denton jokes... :lol: 

Highlights for me included the great beers on tap, meeting some great new brewers and catching up with familiar faces also, the ring burner chicken (wow hot as!), and seeing brewers trying to smoke hops...  :excl: 

My beer (janet's brown ale) needs 4 weeks to bottle condition prior to consumption.


----------



## Hatchy (7/11/10)

We don't have enough rope here since you left mate.

I'm not sure about "trying" to smoke hops, I thought they smoked up pretty well.

We should get together for beers more often, maybe a group brewday even. I'm glad I didn't end up brewing last night, that was never going to be a good idea after smoking all those hops.


----------



## Nevalicious (7/11/10)

Hatchy said:


> I'm glad I didn't end up brewing last night, that was never going to be a good idea after smoking all those hops.



WTF!?? 

Please explain :blink: 

Good times had by all by the looks of it! Spewing I missed it, reading thru the thread is telling me there may be a mid year swap?? Correct??


----------



## np1962 (7/11/10)

Nevalicious said:


> WTF!??
> 
> Please explain :blink:
> 
> Good times had by all by the looks of it! Spewing I missed it, reading thru the thread is telling me there may be a mid year swap?? Correct??


I'd say that is a definite yes.
From the talk last night there will also be a good few get togethers in the meantime.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## Nevalicious (7/11/10)

NigeP62 said:


> I'd say that is a definite yes.
> From the talk last night there will also be a good few get togethers in the meantime.
> Cheers
> Nige



Excellent. Hope I get more organised, get the time off and of course, catch the swap thread, before it fills up!

Cheers

Tyler


----------



## Effect (8/11/10)

*16 Story Drop*

95% Vienna
5% Medium Crystal

1.055

Mash at 66 (but 67 wouldn't hurt)

1.67 g/l each of Galaxy and Pacific Gem added throughout boil (60 mins onwards) - so for a 23 litre batch you would mix about 38 grams of both galaxy and pacific gem and make a small addition every minute. These ones are pretty high in alpha acid, so I would restrain yourself from going heavy handed in the beginning of the boil, 25 mins until flameout and onwards on the other hand...
2 g/l each of Galaxy and Pacific Gem at flameout.

Pacman. However, 1187 would be another great one.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (8/11/10)

Thanks again Hatchy and Mrs Hatchy. Had a blast. 

Teeth filtered beer was a highlight. 

Drive home was interesting though. Let's just say that after drinking all night and eating Chilli chicken the windows were down often. 

Can't wait to get into some of these swap beers. 

And i finally got my picnic tap setup. I didn't need band aids this time but I did manage to melt the hose onto the stove element!

cheers


----------



## drsmurto (8/11/10)

Faaaaark.

Memory is getting worse but i don't remember those photos being taken. :icon_drunk: 

Big cheers to hatchy and his ex-fiance' for hosting us and putting on the food to start the day off. A lot of effort goes into preparing for one of these and even more in the clean-up. It was a huge success, if you weren't there you missed a huge one! 

I put a bit more effort into the ringburner this year and wow, it lived up to its name yesterday. 

I went home, unpacked the car and then was straight to bed till the cricket started, even though i snuck off to bed early at the swap i was still stuffed.

Good work to drain the keg on the handpump although the last pint was drained by the crazy from mildura for breakfast! Great time had and was good to see more new faces as well as the usual suspects.

So many good beers. And i agree, the hops did smoke well. Much better than trying to drink half a glass of hops mixed with beer :blink: 

Now to sit back and wait for the photos so i can get some of my memory back.

I think i left 2 black picnic taps behind hatchy?

Cheers
A broken DrSmurto

p.s. my beer is ready to drink, it's carbed low so pour it from a height. It has a black lid and no label (other than the labels from other swaps which i was too lazy to remove......) let it warm up to let the rye come through.


----------



## MaltyHops (8/11/10)

NigeP62 said:


> ...
> Maltyhops- There is evidence in this mans possession, good to have loads of photos of a swap, get them posted.
> ...
> Cheers
> Nige


... and here they are. Had them ready last night but my net link decided to have a
holiday - maybe too many swap beers?  Separate copies of the photos are in my
gallery page at _Maltyhops' 2010 Adelaide and Mildura Xmas Case Swap photos_

I'd like to add my thanks to Mr & Mrs Hatchy for hosting the day/nighter and all
who attended for being real nice and letting me sample excellent beers. Started
with small amounts until the call came to help finish a keg or two and then it was
on 

Tom.

Some of the attendees ...




The bling ...







Inspired by Boston and Phillip's hops randalls, S.A. AHBers sought new ways to
make beer more hoppy ...




And the loot ...


----------



## technoicon (8/11/10)

Boston said:


> Also a special thanks to the Mayor of Mildura and Awesome Fury for their trip down from Mildura. Just a tip for next time guys, you can't just order a cab and say 'I'm in Adelaide, and I need a lift back to my room', they need more detail. I hope you managed a few hours sleep before the trip home.
> 
> Thanks also to Kieren for traveling 4 hours from the opposite direction.



Hahaha, would have helped if i knew what suburb i was in. lol maybe should have sourced this info be for calling the taxi. but some times you have to wing it! lol




DrSmurto said:


> ......
> 
> I went home, unpacked the car and then was straight to bed till the cricket started, even though i snuck off to bed early at the swap i was still stuffed.
> 
> ...



Sunday session would have been awesome! your warm, flat pint of beer @ 8am was definatly a highlight!!


----------



## Hatchy (8/11/10)

I meant to mention the picnic taps, they're at my place, how soon do you need them?

Yr a bad man Maltyhops, I didn't know there was going to be photographic evidence. I wonder what new hopping techniques we can come up with next time.


----------



## technoicon (8/11/10)

maybe try some malts.. could be messy!


----------



## raven19 (8/11/10)

Awesome Fury said:


> Hahaha, would have helped if i knew what suburb i was in. lol maybe should have sourced this info be for calling the taxi. but some times you have to wing it! lol



Dude! We only told you which suburb we were in 100 times during the phone conversation... :lol: - an absolute classic moment there.


----------



## drsmurto (8/11/10)

Hatchy said:


> I meant to mention the picnic taps, they're at my place, how soon do you need them?
> 
> Yr a bad man Maltyhops, I didn't know there was going to be photographic evidence. I wonder what new hopping techniques we can come up with next time.



No rush on the picnic taps.

Am fairly happy with the photos, its all really PG.


----------



## Effect (8/11/10)

DrSmurto said:


> No rush on the picnic taps.
> 
> Am fairly happy with the photos, its all really PG.




Any rush on the yeast cake which I forgot twice?


----------



## np1962 (8/11/10)

Great one of Brett's eyes in Attendees pic06. :icon_drunk: 
Nige


----------



## jayse (8/11/10)

So it does not really look like I missed all that much :lol:


----------



## technoicon (8/11/10)

raven19 said:


> Dude! We only told you which suburb we were in 100 times during the phone conversation... :lol: - an absolute classic moment there.



Hahaha, yeah but i was past hearing by that point.. :lol: maybe this is why i have so much trouble getting taxi's.. we have a language problem. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## drsmurto (8/11/10)

Phillip said:


> Any rush on the yeast cake which I forgot twice?



Ah, yes. I want to brew the Red this weekend. Is there enough for a direct pitch or do i need to build it up?


----------



## Hatchy (8/11/10)

I'm pretty sure I forgot to mention it on Saturday but I've got stacks of bottles I want to give away if anyone wants them.


----------



## technoicon (9/11/10)

if it's not to much trouble. would everyone be able to update the article with who's is ready and who's isnt.. 
i've got 4 left i'm not sure about.. 3, 22, rk?? looks like(coopers b.e.s. label), and northern brewer??


----------



## Hatchy (9/11/10)

Mines ready to go, I've updated the article


----------



## raven19 (9/11/10)

Awesome Fury, RK = Rooting Kings - I am pretty sure this is ready to drink mate.

Mine needs bottle conditioning for 4 weeks, updated the article accordingly.


----------



## MaltyHops (9/11/10)

My Belgian strong dark is quite drinkable now though could carb up a bit more
if left a bit longer - within 6 months, of course - if you could wait that long


----------



## Amin (10/11/10)

Just want to say thanks to Hatchy for all the long necks I picked up tonight :icon_cheers:


----------



## Hatchy (10/11/10)

& I want to say that anyone who wants some stubbies should PM me. They'll be going to recycling some time soon if no one grabs them. Thanks to Amin for clearing out those longnecks & for having the p plates otherwise that could easily have turned into a session & we'd be chucking the 1st hops in the kettle now.


----------

